# Around the Shop



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Rough tenon jig*

I had a few request for this so here we go. I used this jig for the Really Rustic Chair and several other similar type projects.

You want the hole to be a little bigger than the tenon size you want. You will need to make a template for each size. I had a couple more made but one got broke and the other lost in my shop move.

















This is the adjustable stop. It determines the lenght of the tenon. I usually make the tenons long and cut them after.

















I made the router base from aluminum because thats what I had. Any siutable base should work.

















Add an 1 1/2" round nose bit.








clamp it tight.









I then slightly taper the log. Use a hacket, saw, jacknife, what ever you like. Its not reqiured but makes starting them easier.



















Spin the log as you insert it. Starting it take a little practice. I don't recommend getting the gingers to close unless you fell your fingers are to long.










It comes out a little rough, and should be a little larger than you want. Here you can use a rasp, plane ir power sander to get it down to size.










Off to the bandsaw to cut the slot for the wedge.


















And I think you know what to do from here.

Update:
I wanted a bigger tenon, so I made a new template.
I shaped out the bit hole with the bandsaw.
I cut a 2" hole for a 2 " tenon.
Then tapered the edges.










































Hope it helps
dw


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Rough tenon jig*
> 
> I had a few request for this so here we go. I used this jig for the Really Rustic Chair and several other similar type projects.
> 
> ...


Really cool idea! I've been using my table saw to cut tenons (a friend designed a jig for that purpose), and I've always wondered how I might be able to adapt it to make different sizes because the way it is now limits me to one size only. I'm going to have to try your design. Thanks for sharing.

TZH


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Rough tenon jig*
> 
> I had a few request for this so here we go. I used this jig for the Really Rustic Chair and several other similar type projects.
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Rough tenon jig*
> 
> I had a few request for this so here we go. I used this jig for the Really Rustic Chair and several other similar type projects.
> 
> ...


I like your design. I can see how a 2" tenon on a tree limb would make a great slab table leg quickly. Getting the legs equal length would be easy too. Just cut the legs slightly long, and put the table upside down on my sawmill and cut the legs…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Rough tenon jig*
> 
> I had a few request for this so here we go. I used this jig for the Really Rustic Chair and several other similar type projects.
> 
> ...


I wish I had a sawmill too. I typically struggle to get the legs the correct length. My wife says my tables have a limp. Now they don't leave the shop until she's tested the wobble.


----------



## thatlabguy (Jan 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Rough tenon jig*
> 
> I had a few request for this so here we go. I used this jig for the Really Rustic Chair and several other similar type projects.
> 
> ...


I don't have a router so am trying to figure out how to cut the tenons using crooked bitter brush pieces plus trying to figure out the angle of the hole for 3-legged stools.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Rough tenon jig*
> 
> I had a few request for this so here we go. I used this jig for the Really Rustic Chair and several other similar type projects.
> 
> ...


Larry, do you have a draw knife? I'd try yo make the angle such that the legs are about the same width as the seat. So the angle would change depending o n the seat width and the leg length. If you needed or wanted more stability, you would go wider.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Self made Bench hold downs*

I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.




























They are made out of 5/8" hardened rods. These rods where part of concrete forms many many years ago. I cut the rod with a circular saw with a metal cut off wheel. (I have a horizontal metal bandsaw, but these rods take the teeth off the blades) The part that makes contact with the wood is a piece of flat stock I also had laying around.

Now, I haven't welded anything in some time, and the only thing I have for a welder is an old mig welder I believe came from Harbor Freight probably 25 years ago. I have converted it to just a wire feed using gas-less flux-core wire after the gas lines started leaking. I can not longer find the right size tips, and the nozzle cone is remade from a piece of cooper pipe with a 5/8 nut drove in it. It still works however, and I could even tell on the second hold down I started getting back into the rhythm.










It took some grinding and re welding a couple of times, but that was expected. A coat of black paint to finish them off, and another addition to my shop complete.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Self made Bench hold downs*
> 
> I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.
> 
> ...


This blog reminds me to send you the Shopnotes with the shop made dovetail jig… If your welding your own hold fast then the dovetail jig should be a breeze for you.


----------



## need2boat (Jan 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Self made Bench hold downs*
> 
> I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.
> 
> ...


They kind of look like bicycle necks. I like it.

joe


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Self made Bench hold downs*
> 
> I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.
> 
> ...


I like, very cool that you did them yourself, too. Congrats!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Self made Bench hold downs*
> 
> I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.
> 
> ...


Top cool to have made then your self!
Nice stuff.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Self made Bench hold downs*
> 
> I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.
> 
> ...


Very nice Don. Really useful tools.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Self made Bench hold downs*
> 
> I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.
> 
> ...


way to go Don 
just wonder if you have got the right spring in them as the forged have as they were made with both the 
carpenter and the smith in collaboration so they fit the single carpenter and the way he worked

thank´s for sharing 
Dennis


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Self made Bench hold downs*
> 
> I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.
> 
> ...


Dennis, I've already used them a bit today. They work really well. I choose the particular rod because its stiff but has some spring. I was cutting some dove tails and could just push them down with my hand and they would hold.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Self made Bench hold downs*
> 
> I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.
> 
> ...


I got lucky, I went to a yard sale and there was a couple of bench dogs marked at .75 cents! you can believe I snatched them up quick! I went to Woodcraft and they were marked at 14 bucks each!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Self made Bench hold downs*
> 
> I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.
> 
> ...


Great work Don. a bit more practice and I can send you my old #4 with the cracked cheeks ?

;-)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Self made Bench hold downs*
> 
> I've wanted a few of these ever since I finished my bench. I just always had a hard time justifying the cost. A short while ago I was working on my bench and really could have used these, so they moved up in my to-do list.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool. now i want to larn how to weld. I got to get my dad to teach me next time I go visit.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Finally, a leg vice.*

Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)

And maybe some of you remember some wood I got. It was 2" thick, about 9" wide and consisted of oak, birch and polar. I'm not sure what it was cut for, but it was headed for a fireplace. It has been outside for a while, so it has a rustic look.



















Well one of the pieces of oak seemed to have Leg Vice written all over it.



















So, grab the #6 and start to straighten it up.





































Make it nice with the Veritas scraper.










Round the edges with the Sargent 5206










Countersink the screw. Note the mark on the drill for the proper depth.



















Mark and cut the taper










Again the #6 to clean up the bandsaw marks.










Grab the #3 to round over the bottom.










Drilled the Leg, counter sunk the screw and attached.
Made the positioning pieces for the bottom.










Gave it a good coat of BLO.

And I now have a Leg vice. FINALLY


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


I need to find a chunk of firewood that thick.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


Awesome Don. I can't wait to see you put it to use.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


Nice, that is a very interesting parallel guide you made, I've never seen one like that. So it just skates over the floor?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


NICE Don! i'd like to know more about your parallel guide at the bottom! That leg vise should work perfectly.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


It looks like it's always been there, fits right in.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


I had to devise the parallel guide around my existing bench legs. Like this:










So here are some close ups.



















Here I planned to threw bolt, but I didn't have any so I just screwed it. I still think I will pick up a 1/4" bolt to go threw the whole piece.



















When the block in the center hits the leg, the vice is parallel, so the pin isn't needed. I need to drill one more set of holes, just to hold (store) the pin.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


Very nice addition. It should work well for you.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


Oh, so nice! 

Great to see it in it's new home, looks great!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


Lovely work !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


And finally the upgrade. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/34022


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Finally, a leg vice.*
> 
> Finally, a package with my vintage vice screw (thanks Smitty)
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A pine benchtop *

My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.

First move was ripping them to width on the table saw.

Then I didn't want to run them over the jointer by myself. Even thought they are pine, they are still a bit heavy. So I grabbed the #8 and went to work.






























































.

Once the two edges fit, I glued and clamped them up and left them dry over night. 
.









.
Next I grabbed the Stanley #40 scrub and evened out the uneven joint. I milled these on the chainsaw mill, so there were some spots that were 1/4"+ off.
.
I then grabbed the #5 jack and got the scrub marks outs.
.









.
Next came the 605. I didn't need this to be perfect, its going to get beat pretty bad anyhow, but I wanted it fairly flat. My 605 is sharpened as a smoother, and it worked like a charm. 
.




































.
Next the 604 came out. It was just a little more clean up.
.
Then I smoothed the front edge. I hadn't jointed that with the #8 before I glued it up. Just for a change of pace, I grabbed the #5 1/2. I wasn't worried about the front being that straight, it just needed some smoothing out.
.









.
Then I grabbed the #2 to round over the edges. I probably could have used any one of my block planes, but I haven't had my #2 out for a while, so I gave it a go.
.









.
I then cleaned up the corners with my round molder.
.



























.
Cut it to length, gave it a quick coat of BLO and its ready to go out the door.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


nice, that is a seriously big piece of wood. you must have been shin deep in shavings.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


Wow that last shot is impressive, it looks massive. Great stuff.

Thanks Don.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


Hurrah! for the appearance of the #2! Looks like a great workout, Don. Nice!


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


I need a beer after watching you do all that work. 

The BLO really brought that wood alive.


----------



## vigneron (Jan 19, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


Don, thanks for demonstrating all those planes in action.
Impressive result and a nice useful gift for his shop.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


Man that a lot of work. Bet you enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


One of the nicest things about this hobby is to make things for others….. i have some furniture and toolboxes etc
that my grandfather made and some stuff from my father as well and these things i will cherish, like your daughter boyfriend will cherish this top that you made. Now that a chunk of pine! thick wide and beautifully executed nice work don!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


That looks like it was a lot of fun. The end result looks amazing. Beautiful wood! I like the variety of planes used, especially the round over plane.

We need a tour of your shop, it looks like you have a lot of great storage ideas.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


Now you couldn't do that on a Workmate 

Great work Don. Do you have muscles on your muscles now?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


Andy, not sure about muscles on muscles, but there is that pinched nerve behind my right should blade this morning.

Mauricio, I'll try to add a few photo's to my shop profile.

Edit, and it was a lot of fun Mauricio. Right after finishing I got into planing some cedar helping my son build some chairs. I'd never finish planed cedar before. What a joy that was too.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


Don I bet the smell of pine was all in your shop. I amazes me that a board of a hundred years or better can still have that strong smell in it.
Give those planes a workout. The bedrocks are nice.
The top should serve them well. 
Well blogged.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


That thing looks massive. Great job on the detail of your work.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


I love this, and just about to do the same myself . I bought all the parts but it's in the list of things to do when my boys come to do it for me. Alistair


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


Dave, I agree with you but this piece is not that old. It's actually a piece out of this log. So its been dead for a few years, but only cut a couple years ago.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


Now being the father of two daughters and a daughter thief myself I feel qualified to comment of this project. You must be careful about doing that much work for a daughters boyfriend! The young man may get the impression you can tolerate him or even, gasp, like him. All I'm saying is be careful finding an excuse to use all those planes, someone may get the wrong idea!!!
Of course this is all tounge in cheek, great work and workout!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


Thats one massive slab of wood. Looks like you had fun using the army of planes on it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A pine benchtop *
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend needed a benchtop to go into his mechanical shop to set on top of some cabinets. I had a couple rough sawn 2" x 18" pine plank. One was a bench in a shed and I was going to remove it anyhow, so I offered to make a top.
> 
> ...


well BTKS they've been together long enough that I think he's permanent.

Dan, it was lots of fun.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*

A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.

Its a BN1135 16" Wood, built 1939 to 1948 (Discontinued 1948): serial 22-639
Mine will take a blade between 113"" and 117, so I have purchased a 114" blade. Not common, not uncommon, but at least not a special order.

I'm going to list a few helpful web pages, just in case you're looking here for the same reason.
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=5562
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/WalkerTurnerSerialNumbers.ashx
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/bandsaw-blade-length.aspx
http://devwiki.owwm.com/(S(lv3z1j45rqix2b45drf1m445))/History.aspx?Page=WalkerTurnerSerialNumbers&Revision=10
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=14045
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8166
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/

The only thing mine seems to be missing is the tilt mechanism. I found its common for these to break and I also found one that was made.
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/WalkerTurnerBandsawTableTiltBracketReproduction.ashx

I sent an email to [email protected] which is Walker Turner Serviced Machinery LLC, PO Box 666, Coventry, CT 06238. They quoted me the price on a new tilt mechanism. A new mechanism is just under $300.




























I've decided at this point not to repaint the bandsaw. I may change my mind at some point, but the paint isn't that bad. I've scrubbed it down and given it a coat of BLO to help protect it. But the rust is very minor and I've wire brushed the worst of it. At the current rat of deterioration, my great great great great grandkids may have something to worry about, but I doubt I will.

I've added a new set of tires.










These gave me a little problem. I thought the urethane tires didn't need to be glued. After installing them, the top one began to walk off the wheel. All I had was spray 3M adhesive, so I figured I better do both tires. After gluing them, and waiting the 30 minutes the 3M can said it would take, I tried again. Now the bottom started to walk. I took it back apart and re-glued it and waited until the next morning to try again. This time it was good to go.

I ordered the tires from Peach Tree Woodworking supply. The price was about $35 for a set, everywhere else they seemed to be $35 each.

Next I went to to http://www.toolcenter.com/ and ordered a blade. This is the one I purchased.
87549-FLB9-2895 LENOX 114 in (9 ft 6 in) x 1×035 x 3 tpi H, R, FB

I also took all of the misc parts off, wire brushed them, checked the bearings, lubéd them all up really well and put them back together.










I've resawn 2 pieces so far. Both went fairly well. I suppose at some point I may upgrade to a new motor. The original motor looks to be a 3/4 hp. I say looks to be because the tag is pretty hard to read. It could use some more power.

this









split to this









And this 6"piece of Ash split a little harder.



























I've still got a few things to do. I'll either make or buy a fence. I'm not to concerned about the tilt mechanism. I've had my Central Machinery Bandsaw for 20 years and don't think I've ever tilted it. I've got the table clamped flat right now. I've got a Permanent search set up on ebay as well. My guess is I'll end up building one.

I'll add some casters so I can slide it against the wall as well.

I need to run new wires, the existing is getting a little frayed, but I'm deciding if I want to play some musical motors and take a 3 hp off the shaper, put something else on the shaper. Probably put the original 3/4 hp back on the Central Machinery.

So far I've got $100 into the saw, $35 into the tires and $25 into the blade. I think I did ok.

Thanks for stopping by.

dw


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


That is Sweeeeet, Don. You can bet they just don't make 'em like that any more!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Once again Don i lust your rust. You going to dedicate it as your resawing bandsaw? Coventry is only abut 20 minutes from me and i would love to check out the WT shop, i had no idea it existed.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


yes, it'll be set up as a resaw. My central machinery will be my "cut the curves" (in other words, totes) saw. The scroll/jig saw I just set will be….....well, ........ extra.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Lol! Lust your rust!!!

Sweet tool, Don…its not every day that I can tell a man that without getting strange looks from people!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Very Cool… That is about all I use my Central Macheniry saw for (resaw)


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don that is a nice find

A heavy bandsaw cant be beat

I've been looking out for an old

cast chassis for ages. I use the tilt

all the time, I've thought of a second

saw just for the tilt.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Another lol at lust your rust.
Not sure if I should give you a you suck or not,so Ill just leave that out ~

Don ,you have a knack (luck) for finding the deals.You did very well my friend.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Wow, excellent. I covet your bulk lumber capabilities even more now…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Now that is some very nice vintage iron!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Very nice example of heavy 'urn…

Enjoy!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Great score at an even better price. What is the resaw capacity on the machine? Looks pretty high from the pics. No new paint job for your new saw? come on Don, slap a little color on there : )


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


I just love the logos on these older machines. They seem to have so much more style than contemporary badging.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don, great saw. Wow you got it for $100? Nice score. What is the max width of cut? Looks pretty good.

I've never heard of putting BLO on metal, interesting…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


resaw capacity is just a tad over 11 1/2".

Shane, I've been telling myself that not repainting was *not* due to plain laziness. You're not helping. 

Mauricio, think of BLO like windex in My big fat greek wedding. Actually BLO will help remove rust. Old timers used it. I actually used it on my very first plane restore. It doesn't work very well compared to evapo-rust, believe me, but it will protect. It's know for being used on outside tools, both wood and metal parts.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Great score Don, she is a beaut. Well done. Congratulations!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Thats a keeper and I love it. You go Don. Man what a find and good job. I would have left the paint to.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don- I've been meaning to comment n this for a while… Wow! it's gorgeous, it just oozes quality. I have a 14" [modern] bandsaw. It's ok, I like bandsaws. When you fettle 'em and set them up they are a pleasure to use and can give you great accuracy. Especially for tenons! I opt to use my bandsaw everytime over the Table saw, if I can. They *are *much safer!

When I was with David Charlesworth [sorry I'm beginning to bore myself now] he has a 24" Robinson that he bought second hand from a boat yard. It was a dream to use. I think it is all about the mass of those big wheels driving the blade that makes using them so effortless? He liked the Stainless Steel 'Meat & Fish' blades, as they have very little 'set', good for fine re-sawing?

A good band saw is worth every penny you spend on it, IMHO

Cheers
John.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Thanks John. Its now the only major piece of equipment I have 2 of, this will be set for straight cuts, like resaws and others like you mentioned (tenons and such) and the smaller for cutting out shapes, like plane totes.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Johnny you don't bore me with your Charlsworth references, I don't think we get enough knowledge passed down from him here.

I love my bandsaw and I use it as much as possible. Mine is a grizzly 14" with a riser block.

There is a great article by Michael Fortune in Fine Woodworking about tuning up bandsaws. He can do anything even resaw 12" material with a cheap .5hp saw if its tuned up right. I'm not there yet but I'm working on it.

By the way I just got a sweet English #5 1/2 from The Don, Pics to come when I get some time.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


I'm insanely jealous. I like how it's all bumpy, stuff sticking out everywhere. I prefer that to the box-type look of the Rockwells. It's so nice and it clearly runs better than mine.


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


DW:

Just read your post regarding the Walker-Turner 16 inch bandsaw. Seems like I just inherited one. It's pristine and stored for over 30 years in mint condition. I have yet to pick it up as it's about 130 miles away. I'll be getting it in the next few days. I comes with a couple of new blades also. I just need to get a couple of 300 pound gorillas to help me lift it into my utility trailer.

I'll post pictures after it gets here and I check it out.

Love sawdust and shop perfume (WD-40).

Thanks for your post.

BTW…"OTINDA" is a combo word from several languages, mostly gibberish. Some Norwegian, English, German, ***********************************, Cajun, Country, Slang, and kind of odd. I held a contest to name the building after I put it up and OTINDA won the contest. It means "Out In The" ...shed, thus otinda shed is the name of my workshop.

BR


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


BR, you'll love it. Its a great saw.


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don,

Thank you for your info on the Walker-Turner 16 inch band saw on your posts. Here a few pics of the one I just picked up 2 days ago. I have yet to clean it up and go through it. Notice that it does not have the 3 phase motor and the base is not original. The motor has been replaced by a 1/2 HP 110V motor. It came with a blade on it and 3 extras. The fence and the push through square is also there.

I had "custody" of this saw for 2 years when my young brother-in-law died. Later, my Brother-in-law wanted it, so I gave it to him. He had it for over 30 years and did not use it much. He has now decided that it should remain in the family and gave it back to me as he does not do woodworking any more.

I plan to make an arched walkway in our front yard using it right away after I clean it up.

After I transported it on its side in a utility trailer for 130 miles, it was not out of alignment on the blade that came with it! This is a heavy duty saw made for big stuff and it is accurate.

Also, I notice that your serial number is only a few away from mine. Mine is 22-659. I have no idea what year this was manufactured.

More later,

Burt


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


One day when I grow up I want a saw like that…


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


This is now OTINDA shop.

Burt


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Hey Burt, it looks like you've got a gem. And with all the goodies to.

I need to build a tilt mechanism someday. if you get a chance, I'd love some close up pictures.

mine has the original 3/4 hp 110v motor. i thought about upgrading, but so far it's doing everything I ask of it.

Best of luck with yours .


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don:

Thanks. yes, like you, I feel very lucky to own one.

Tell me which items that you wish close-ups of and I'll take some more pictures

BTW, the miter gauge is made by THE DRIVER LINE, likely long gone. It is actually tooth geared underneath and military quality in its construction…

Later,

Burt


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Here is a similar piece that was made. http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/WalkerTurnerBandsawTableTiltBracketReproduction.ashx

I'd like some shots of the original if possible.


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don:

OK, I'll take some close up pics of the tilt mechanism, the fence and the miter gauge (top and bottom) tomorrow. I've had some difficulties with my sign in or I would have responded sooner.

My next step is to clean up the rusted parts and I'm going to re-wire the motor.

Burt


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don: Here are some pictures of details. The tilt mechanism operates with a wheel to wheel. It pushes out the bottom side of the large blade wheel inside the cage as you turn it clockwise. Counter clockwise, it pulls in the wheel. The adjustment is rapid. You can see that a "lock" is available on the small adjustment wheel via a locknut.

The miter picture is top and bottom. Bottom so you can see the geared wheel.

The fence has no name on it and one of the pictures shows the bottom nut/wheel that slides along the front of the table in the slot to hold it and guide it. The handle locks it into place and squares it up. The back side of the fence is also included.

This posting ended up with 2 pictures of the under side of the fence but I couldn't figure out how to delete one of them as they got re-numbered with the posting.

I hope these pictures help you in your restoration!

Burt








!


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don:

Tilt wheel pics…2 got left off. I think you can figure it out now…

Burt


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don:

Just figured out that you wanted the tilt mechanism pix of the table, not the wheel. I'll send those tomorrow.

Burt


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Thanks. No rush.


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don:

OK, here they are…the tilt mechanism. I should have figured out what you really wanted from your first picture with the bed at an angle.

Burt


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Thanks Burt. That will help a lot. I got my welder hocked up a couple of weeks ago. Now to find some metal.


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don:

Yesterday, I re-wired the motor, switch and added an outlet box for plugging a light in and one extra for anything else. Attached it to the wood frame.

2 Questions for you:

The shaft that goes through the bottom wheel and out to the drive pulley has 2 fittings for lubrication. What type of lubrication do you recommend and how much? I figure you could flood that shaft alley with some 30 weight and do OK…or just put enough in the wet the bearings.

Another: How can you access the fitting between the saw wheel housing and the outer shaft? Tilt the bed? Take it off? That will still leave a skinny place to get into and you'd need a really long allen wrench to get in there.

Meanwhile, I'm getting ready to sand off some rust.

What say?

Burt


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Burt, I just used 30 wt oil. I'll take a look when I get in the shop and see if I see the exact spot your talking about. I had taken the bottom wheel off, so it got oiled at that point.


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don:

Here are some pictures of the Walker-Turner 16" band saw I just re-inherited.

I re-wired the motor and added a 2 outlet box for a light or other stuff.

Most of the rust is gone via emery, scotch-brite, wire brush, steel wool and other abrasives including the old elbow grease.

A lot of the patina of age still shows but doesn't affect performance at all.

Not going to paint it cuz the original is still OK and adds to its age, just like me.

Speaking of grease, the bearing access in the lower center is easy by tilting the bed up. All bearings have been lubricated.

It runs true and perfect.

Burt


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


I see you left the aluminum blade guard in. I made one out of luan since I have a 3/4" resaw b lade in mine.

That's a fine looking machine Burt. I'd love to come across a fence like yours.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don i would be interested to see that Luan blade guard you made.

A neighbor drove up to my garage as I was turning a bowl this weekend and asked if I'm interested in his father-in-law's bandsaw. Pictures he sent show its a Walker Turner, but looks to be 14". I havent picked it up yet, but he's holding it for me. I made the deal for $100 bucks and a Palaswood original walnut bowl.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


You'll have to point out what you mean by the luan blade guard.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Don: ^ quoted from your reply to otindashop (just wanted to see how you did it):

I see you left the aluminum blade guard in. I made one out of luan since I have a 3/4" resaw b lade in mine.

That's a fine looking machine Burt. I'd love to come across a fence like yours.


I JUST GOT MY WALKER TURNER 14" Band Saw into my Shop * - im so stoked.



















It took 3 guys to load & unload this cast iron monster! The attached motor is rated 1/4 hp, should I upgrade it?

What is the blade length needed for this 14" model? Anybody know? I assume for resawing i'll need a 3/4 in, low tpi blade, am i right? 3tpi?

Thanks guys - shoot, did I just hijack your blog thread Don? sorry


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


I was speaking of the insert. I just cut a circle (I used my smaller HF bandsaw) of Luan and cut the slot for the blade.

No worries about the high jacking.

There are a lot of sites that explain how to measure for the blade, but you basically just need to wrap a string around where the blade goes. Measure with the adjustment all the way in, then all the way out and pick a blade length as close to dead center of those 2 measurements.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don, btw I did some research and is it possible that I have a very early model since there is no serial number visible on the logo plate?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


Patience has paid off. A reasonably priced tilt assembly



















The hand wheel is all that's left. I don't use the tilt, so I had it clamped flat. Now I may need to find a reason to use it!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...


The walker turner becomes semi mobile. I'm pretty sure I bought this mobile base at the same auction that I bought the band saw and I bid on it because the bid got so low I couldn't resist. With a picce of 1" plywood left over from a fellow LJ donation, we're in business.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner 16"Bandsaw. The things that dreams are made of.*
> 
> A few week ends ago I went to a tool auction. I went home with a few items, but the one of real consequence was the *Walker Turner 16" Bandsaw*. As best as I can tell, this was made sometime between 1938 and 1948. Its got a 22-639 serial number, which it seems Walker Turner put on a lot of stuff around that time. Some information seems to indicate its closer to 1948.
> 
> ...












Now we're cooking in crisco! (A saying also from the 80s)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*

So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*

While antiquing in the central NY region this past week end, I stumbled upon a Type 2 or 3 Stanley #1. Now this isn't a Cinderella story, as I paid more than $20 for it. But I also paid far less then the $700 - $1500 I typically see them going for on Ebay, so I'm particularly happy. And at the request of some friends over on HPOYD's thread, here are some comparison photos.

If you've never held one of these in your hands, you just don't understand.



















Sitting next to a #8









Sitting next to a #5










Sitting next to a #4










In between a #18 and a #220










And finally next to a #100









This completes the set of having every size #1-#8 of the bench planes. Now to find the #602!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


I'm still looking to find one at a antique store that isn't $1900.00


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Thats really awesome, Don. Congrats on completing your set!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Love the comparison shots !
Somehow I never realized just how tiny they are ..
Or do you just have basketball player hands ??

;-)
Nice score..u suk..


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Wow! That knuckle block really puts things in perspective! I don't remember the #1 being THAT tiny.


----------



## CharlesAuguste (Jun 11, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


I had the pleasure to hold a few, and yes they are very tiny, like a small toy, i dont own one,
congrats don the question is will you use it? or just let it collect dust like most?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


I'm afraid the only one I'll ever own, Charles, is the Lie Nielsen. I'm not sure I could even spend $500 on the Stanley, although if I found one in the wild, I'd probably eat these words


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Very good DonW, thanks for the comparison shots it really
puts the #1 into perspective.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Al, I've bid $200 on used Lie Nielsen on ebay and always lose. I would have walked for $500 to. That would have been to high for me as well.

Charles, I'm not sure I will use it myself. Its really to small, but I will let my grandkid use it when they are old enough to understand the phrase ''you don't want to see grampa cry".










This is as far as my 2 fingers will go through.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Congrats Don.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Cool! I really like those!

AJ


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Wow, sweet deal at $20, You dont really appreciate how small it is until you see It next to the #4 and the blocks. Pretty cool. Arent you tempted to sell it knowing how much they go for on ebay?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Wow, so tiny, we need a picture of a 4year old holding it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Mauricio, it would have been even a sweeter deal at $20, but its as I paid more than $20 for it, Quite a bit more actually.

No, I have no temptation to sell it. That would be admitting I have a problem!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


My grandson will be around tomorrow, but I'm afraid he won't want to give it back.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Wow Don, very cool, congrats on the score!!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison shots Don. Congrats on the #1, and the full range now. That thing really is tiny. At that size, I'm curious what the point of having a tote is… lol


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Aww, it's cute! Seriously though, what's the market for a #1 that it can go for so much money on Ebay? Is it just the novelty? With it being smaller than a block plane I can't see many (adult) users getting much mileage with one.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Don I'm glad you have the set/family complete

You are someone that appreciates them

Yes, I had one and it was a user, not that I

held it normally, I used it for relieving edges fits

nicely in the pocket. Alas someone thought it was

better in their possession 

Enjoy Don


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Hey don,
Were these small planes made for the school kids shop classes?? I have heard that some of these Stanley Planes were scaled down special for the small hands use in schools shops. Could this be one?? or is it a luthiers plane for making musical instruments??


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


I've heard that to, but its documented for the #5 1/4. As for the #1, I'm not sure.

Gore says this This plane was designed to smooth small areas and was found practical by many since it can be used with one hand, much like a block plane is.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Don, how does it feel if you hold it like a coffin smoother?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


It actually work well if you hold it like that.



















The knob seems more comfortable to hold than most block planes. Its more like a real knob.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Cool! The Stuley Tool Chest contains a #1 so maybe it is for instrument makers.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Its so cute


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Don grats on the #1. She is a pretty little thing. I could not think of another guy better to own one.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Congrats! It is in a good home now. By the way, my authentication offer still stands. Just send it out and I will make sure it is legit. If it isnt, I will "take care of it" for…no charge. You can thank me later. It is just the kind of guy I am.

Awesome find!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Congrat Don!
Wonderful little fellow, wonderful to see the compare shots, especially the one in your hand, I did not realized it was so small.
This will be so cool in the plane row.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


I thought I'd add one more set of pictures. There is a tool dealer I run into almost every flea market I go to. We often spend a lot of time talking tools and he's help me find new places to pick. He's really not a woodworker, and he doesn't restore, just clean up typically. He mentioned he had a Stanley #1 that was missing the knob. So I turned him one. Here it is on my #1.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Sweet knob!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


I love the boss on that knob base. I like that you made it larger, as well. Is that rosewood or cocobolo? I think I couldn't have walked for $500. I couldn't flip it either. I'd pay $200 for the LN just because it'd be fun to have. I wonder if anyone here has that freak 601 from supertool.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


its rosewood. I doubt I would have paid $500. It may be worth it from a value stand point, but not for me. I actually walked away at $350 and my wife talked me into going back and offering $300.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


^that doesn't happen every day; both the price and a Wife sending you back, lol. I couldn't have left it there. I still don't have a #2, though


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


i've got one, but its broke. I'm still looking for the collector model.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful hand planers! Nice score, man!


----------



## skidooraceing (May 3, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


I just found one of these at garage sale and paid $5 for it without really knowing what I had. They are something to see and something to have in your hands. You have a very nice plane!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


$5! You really Suck Skido. We're going to need pictures!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


hey there don, here is the old plane that belonged to my wifes great grandfather, was hoping you would know what it was, its in pretty bad shape, not sure i want to do all that it will take to clean it up….


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


Where's the other half Griz?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


thats all there was..found it in a box, thats all i know…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


in fact i know i wont do anything to it, i mean i could tell of course that there is missing parts, but was just curious as to what it use to be…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


I'd say its a #5 broke in half and missing parts as well.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


who was the maker, any idea..yea its so sad its like this, but this is all i found…thanks for your help..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Stanley #1. I bought it for the Grandkids. Really I did!*
> 
> So any one who admires hand tools and hand planes in particular will want a Stanley #1. I've been no exception. I've managed to resist addiction even after all of the vices I've encounter. I never even decided to stop, and in most cases never really started, it just sort of fell out of favor. (well except the drinking, I still dabble in that). I've always been able to have a cigarette with a friend, or while having a morning coffee with a friend or co-worker as a social activity, and then not have another for months and months. *But these damn hand planes……..*
> 
> ...


it looks like a Stanley. It should be the first lateral listed here.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*

So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.










I always do well at stormville though.










I picked up a type 17ish #7 in great shape, a type 11 #5c, an earlier #4 that needs some love, a Sargent #415 that needs a lot of love, and a Nice #2 (Orange frog).

The new #2. This is after some quick clean up and sharpen after I got home. It was an odd situation. There were 3 tables together, the first had a buinch of rusty old #5s, #4s and some no names. Broken totes, rusty, nasty, my kind of finds. How much for the #5s I asked. $20 was the reply. I said, "really, they need a lot of work". $20 came again. "The rest, are they $20 to". "Pretty close" was the answer. Ok, nothing here for me, move on to the next table, which I think is the same group of guys. Well, apparently they had different selling styles. A #2. A sticker says $125. I look at it a bit and set it down. I hear a voice, $75 for the plane. I pick it up again. Look it over. Do I really want to spend $75? Its a later type, maybe 15 or 16. I set it down again. "Well, make me an offer" the guys says. Well he asked. $50. Oh no I can't do that. "I understand" I say and set it back down. I turn to walk away. $65 I hear. Ok, he hit my magic number. I'm going home with a nice #2.




























Then an antique shop in Milford we usually stop at. It not a plane kind of place, which explained the lower kind of price I guess.



















All-in-all a fun weekend and a few decent finds, some I'll flip and hope to give another woodworker some good deals, some will stay in the shop. The #2 and the #112, stays in the shop, and the Sargent block; well I've grown an unhealthy liking for Sargent blocks. The sickness grows.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


You have scored again. The #2 looks to be super shape. What gives with the colored frog? When did they stop making the #2 planes. I have noticed the planes you buy, that I may have intetest in…are not for sale. : ) well done.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


One more thing I should have mentioned. I've been to stormville several times in the last couple of years. I've never seen a #2 or a Sargent #407 there. I almost bought a #2 and a 407 together. I could have gotten them both for $250, maybe less. I also seen another 407, but the frog was cracked, right were the pin for the iron adjuster was and the guy wanted $150. He'd come down to $125, but I thought that was to much with the broken frog. I went back to get the other 407 and it was gone. Odd how there have been none, and this weekend there was 4.

Here is what Gore says about the orange frog "During the late 1920's and very early 1930's, Stanley decided to paint some of the frogs (on their sides only) a bright, Cheeto's-colored orange - you almost go blind looking at it. This orange paint covers the normal japanning that was used on the frog and main casting. Why Stanley did this is anybody's guess. Perhaps they were trying to go one-up on the Millers Falls' line of bench planes, where that company painted their frogs a bright red. If this is the case, it's rather laughable as Millers Falls was never going to dethrone Stanley as the world's leader in metallic bench planes. However, Millers Falls did debut their bench plane line in 1929, which is the same time Stanley offered their orange frogs."


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


I need to get out more… Nice score on the #2 and #112. I want a #112, but I don't want to pay what they're worth lol


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


How much will you let a number 2 go for?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


Don, scores again! I'm not sure its such a good idea to let people know your hunting spots. You migh get some competition.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


Don you can sure find them. WOW


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*

So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.










I always do well at stormville though.










I picked up a type 17ish #7 in great shape, a type 11 #5c, an earlier #4 that needs some love, a Sargent #415 that needs a lot of love, and a Nice #2 (Orange frog).

The new #2. This is after some quick clean up and sharpen after I got home. It was an odd situation. There were 3 tables together, the first had a buinch of rusty old #5s, #4s and some no names. Broken totes, rusty, nasty, my kind of finds. How much for the #5s I asked. $20 was the reply. I said, "really, they need a lot of work". $20 came again. "The rest, are they $20 to". "Pretty close" was the answer. Ok, nothing here for me, move on to the next table, which I think is the same group of guys. Well, apparently they had different selling styles. A #2. A sticker says $125. I look at it a bit and set it down. I hear a voice, $75 for the plane. I pick it up again. Look it over. Do I really want to spend $75? Its a later type, maybe 15 or 16. I set it down again. "Well, make me an offer" the guys says. Well he asked. $50. Oh no I can't do that. "I understand" I say and set it back down. I turn to walk away. $65 I hear. Ok, he hit my magic number. I'm going home with a nice #2.




























Then an antique shop in Milford we usually stop at. It not a plane kind of place, which explained the lower kind of price I guess.



















All-in-all a fun weekend and a few decent finds, some I'll flip and hope to give another woodworker some good deals, some will stay in the shop. The #2 and the #112, stays in the shop, and the Sargent block; well I've grown an unhealthy liking for Sargent blocks. The sickness grows.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


Don the #2 & the #112

Nice


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear CT was a bust for ya. We dont have the highest gas prices in the continental Usa for nothin. Still drooling on that 112.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


Don the #2 and #112 are really nice. How's about putting together a SB family photo with one example of each # you have? You might need to invest in a wide-angle lens, but we'd sure enjoy the pics.


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


That #2 is so nice. I keep going back for another look  I paid that sort of money for my #3 RECORD… You swine…

Cheers
John


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


I'm Not sure how I wound up with 2 post.

Brad, I'll see what I can do.

John, that #3 is pretty sweet.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


Great grabs Don.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


You're a scoundrel, Don!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


Good for you Don! Love 112. But gosh you already have the Veritas scraper plane. Do you really need both? :^D


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


Do you really need both?

Of course!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Another weekend of some Flea Market finds.*
> 
> So I had kind of an odd weekend. I found out even flea markets are pricey in CT. The Elephants trunk was a bit of a bust. Prices were way out of norm for me. I did managed to squeak out one Sargent block. Maybe a #306? $5.
> 
> ...


Lovely 112, amazing what you are able to find.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A Rustic Corner Cupboard*

This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.

Now it was a bit chilly today here in the north east and I've got some white oak lumber to stack, but a nice fire in the new woodstove in the shop sounded like a really good idea. Out to the shop to find some *rustic* lumber.

*So the vision…...*










Now I didn't take as many pictures as I should have, but I think you can follow along.

The side trim is a few pieces of hand hewn beam I resawed a while ago. Basically I was just playing with the saw mill at the time. So I needed to split one in half. The Walker Turner seemed the perfect solution.










Also had to clean up some of the edges on this old lumber so out came the #9 1/2. Most of this my son found in an old barn he was working in. It all worked out perfect.










The rest is basic old lumber clean up, and my orders were "nothing fancy, I like it rustic".





































Over the course of the day it just kind of came together. I've still got some hinges to hange, and some minor clean up to do, but here is one xmas present down!

The Project is now located here.

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Nice work Don.Its awesome when you can get in the zone and turn out a quick project.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


what a great one day project, now where are the crocks…


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Thats a cool project.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Looks great Don.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


It always amazes me how quickly you put these things together Don. Great work.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Super! No plans or cut sheets jusy your great imagination. You are some smart DUD.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


You are pretty darned good at building in the rustic/country style. Right in your wheel house. It looks great and since it came together in like, 3 pictures, I figure it couldn't have taken you more than 20 minutes, given your speed and turn times. Well done.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Love it!

I take a similar approach to my projects, yet mine never seem to turn out as well as yours.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Don, good stuff! I'm green here, thinking of the resaw and rustic you have at the ready! Good project, and yes completion always feels great. She'll love it. Congrats!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Oops! That's DUDE, not DUD. Sorry.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. She is scouring the planet now for the perfect set of rusty hinges. As I said the design transformed. I originally put a frame top and bottom but that was redesigned for a simpler look by my designer. The number of shelves wasn't decided until the frame was up.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Already looks three hundred years old Don. Glad to see you could give some old timber a new life.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Don you impressed my wife. Good stuff. Now you have me thinking.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Don this thing is going to look great! Rustic but with a nice artistic feel to it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


I agree. I want to look into this a bit more.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments everyone. Hinges are in route from renovators supply.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


Don I just saw the completed piece
To see what it came from makes it
look even more spectacular.
Jamie


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A Rustic Corner Cupboard*
> 
> This morning my wife decided what she wanted to do with an oak door we bought some time ago at a flea market. She wanted a rustic corner cupboard to hold some crocks.
> 
> ...


great looking piece Don as usual.. its always nice to used reclaimed wood.. that door will now have another hundred years of fine service.. keep up the great work.. Papa


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Xmas Plate Rack*

The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.

I had some poplar that I cut a few years ago, so it would be perfect. This will be a painted project. I hope you can follow along.

.
So for a basic design and layout. No she won't be using these plates in this thing, but if it broke, this one would be ok.
.










So I got eh side layout approved. I hope you can see were its headed with the not so great picture.










Next I screwed the 2 side pieces together so I could cut them out all at once.










Then sized a few more pieces. I'll get some hand tool use, so for this task I'll bring on the power.
.










Off to the bandsaw to cut out the curves.
-










The central machine for the curves works well, 
-










But the straignt cut is the Walker Turners job.
-










All saw cuts get cleaned up with the #65.
-










Holes gets drilled for the dowels.
-










I thought about getting out the shooting board, but the bench hook and the 65 worked just fine for the minor adjusting.
-










Some layout work for the hanger plate.
-










And handsaw work to natch for it.
-



















counter sinking.
-










And now for the plate grooved piece. We'll start with the #604 jack. The cambered cut worked like a charm.
-










Even out the top a little with the Smoother #604
-










grab the largest hollow I have and cut the groove.
-



















So with the dowels cut and temporarily in place we'll test out the hollow. It looks good for my taste.
-



















And some more clean up with the 65.

And that's all I had time for today. Tomorrow should be plugging some screw holes and other cleanup getting it ready for paint. I could have sworn I took a shot of it dry fitted, but you'll need to image what it looks like until tomorrow.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to take all the pictures. Looks good Don.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Awesome Don. You make it look easy. What do you use to plug the holes?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Well done, you do make it look easy, and quick.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Looks good Don.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


well i hope there is time for some hot chocolate on this project, as you sip on it looking at your fine work of craftsmanship…cant wait to see this ready and in use…keep mama happy..thats our moto…......grizz


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Great work as always Don. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Nice! I like the use of he hollow and #65, now I want me a #65…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Beautiful piece Don and great demonstration of using power and hand tools for best effect. I always like how simple a project appears to you skilled folks. "What, this dish rack? Oh this is something I just threw together…"


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Nice tutorial. You do a really nice job.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Nice work great use of all the hand tools .


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Don what a treat. This should make the better half very happy. It's looking good. Nice step by step..
Keep us posted.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


So cutting some plugs. I had an interesting development that I haven't figured out just yet. I drilled the counter sink with a 3/8" drill. Grabbed my 3/8" plug cutter and went to town. The plugs were way to small for the holes. Grabbed a half in drill and a test piece, cut a 1/2" plug and it fit perfect. I've had this set for a long time so I verified 3/8" is stamped on the plug cutter and 3/8 is stamped on the drill. I need to see how I manged to screw that up. I wound up re-drilling for 1/2" plugs. Its a good thing its being painted.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone would notice, Don, without a photo display. Goes back to what I keep saying about woodworkers being excessive confessors  We share all our sins, even when there isn't any. I had a plug cutter set and a separate set of countersinks. It seemed like all the countersink sets never matched the plug cutter sets. One would be too large, the other too small. As I get more exposed to tools online, I find there are some that actually make sense and work together.

Your work is excellent. Thanks for sharing the journey.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


A few more shots.

The part that concerns me David, is I've been using them for years with what I thought was the exact same routine. Somewhere i slipped.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


well ive heard of folks not having all there marbles, but i think in this case your a wood worker with all of your plugs….it worked out ok in the end, and nobody will be any the wiser…i like how this turned out, when i built my kitchen, my wife and i both wanted the cabinet for the dishes to be made like this, with a rack, and so that is what i did, and weve liked it ever since…..this is another wood working project completed by our very own competent don …...bravo..


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Well done! I always enjoy your posts and pictures.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Great update Don, looking good.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Thats strange Don, does your cutter cut tapered plugs?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, the ones I was using is the set ejecting straight cut. I need to look at it tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Don, everything is looking great! And I'm looking forward to the painting steps, as you know I love solid color finishes… 

Well done!


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Really nice work and great to see the use of handtools.

I had to laugh, when I read *"Your instuctions"* were to build a plate rack. I know who wears the trousers in your house.

Good luck


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Don! Just don't let my wife see it, please… 

Love to see the mixed use of power and hand tools. Yep, I want a 65 now, too!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


What a pleasure to follow your progress Don. Your wife is going to very happy with that traditional plate rack. Looking forward to see it finished.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Painting is just about finished. Hopefully tomorrow I'll find time to start the distressing.

Base coat


















-
-
And after top coat
-
-


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, Paint!

Beautiful work, Don! She'll Love It!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Nice Don.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


very nice, a good present for sure, maybe some hot chocolate also…merry Christmas…grizz


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


You mean you didn't have to paint a load of swatches before you got the nod on which color(s) to use?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


just one Andy. She bought the paint!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Nice! I cant wait to see you throw your keys at it.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


Very nice job Don, as usual. I love the look.. Funny thing about the plugs, have you figured it out yet? 3/8 is 3/8 right.. beats me how that works.. love the step by step.. very nice job showing how and why.. especially for someone new to the game and wanting to see how its done.. you would make a great teacher… again.. very nice.. Papa


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Xmas Plate Rack*
> 
> The wife has been going back and forth on a plate rack. She was looking for an antique rack, but has been unable to find one to fit her needs. My instructions were keep it simple, you know I don't like fancy. So I need to keep it simple.
> 
> ...


I haven't been back to figure out the 3/8 fiasco yet.

Thanks….....


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Deadman Upgrade.*

When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.



Then one day I needed one and threw this together. A quick and easy but it worked. Not well, and looked like crap so I knew it has to be improved.










*So what should I use*

So quit some time ago I got some 2" planks that had been stacked outside for a while. I cleaned them up a bit and stacked them in the attic.



















So I picked out 2 nice pieces of oak. Ran them through the planer, cut and shaped into a couple of deadmen.

With this process I got a chance to use the circular plane. This was so much fun. This may be the first time I actually used this plane in a project. The first curve took some getting used to. By the second one I had the adjustemnt down and was working like a pro.










Along with several other hand planes. The #65 is set for fine and thin and the #9 1/2 a bit thicker and faster. The 608 was the jointer on this project.










Smoothed with the sweet little #708



















And the veritas came out










A couple of the molder came into play along the way.










And now there is one on both sides of the bench.



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


what a sweet project, all with your plans, i bet you had a great time, they look good…great project…grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


nice to see the old gang at work 
like your simple aproch to the dead man 
thanks for sharing Don

take care
Dennis


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


A vast improvement, Don. Does it hang from the bench, or sit on the ground?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brandon, it sits on the floor.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Don!

That's a pretty piece of oak…and a nice showcase of handplanes!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Nice job Don!

I like the design too.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


very wow!

inspiring design, execution and hand work!


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Looks great.
Nice to get those old tools to do some work..


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


awesome


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Very nice Don. Huzzah for the #708!

You had a "first time" in there too; i figured everything would be old hat to you at this point.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Top job Don. That's a good idea sitting the deadman on the floor. I've seen the floor-standing adjustable board jacks, but not floor-standing deadmen.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. Its a different design than I planned, but as I was doing it, this just happen, but siting it on the floor was there from the get-go.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Very hand addition to the bench Don, I have seen several versions, however yours looks as though it is convenient yet not in the way when not required.

Nice to see it built with hand tools too.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


I have one of those circular planes that I inherited when my father-in-law passed. It has been sitting in the "to be restored" pile for a while now. Just never had a project that needed it.

I might have to clean that up and put it to work!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


That looks great! I'm too lazy to build one, so I just pull out the top drawers under my bench to support the work. It works well if you don't mind some shavings getting into the drawers.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Nice Don and quite clever. Never thought about putting the deadman on the floor. With your overhang it works well.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Wow sweet I too am just embarking on (at last) in the new year making my woodworking bench,I woulkd love to see all inputs re these could we have a dedicated bench spot ?Or router table workbench slot here on lumberjocks.
Alistair


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Alistair, head over to the Workbench Smack down thread.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Don that is the galoot spirit in upgrading your bench. Wonderful job!


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Having fairly recently moved (not too willingly) am making yet another workbench. Long story short, THIS bench is being designed to be reasonably portable, just in case there is another move. (Kind of a beefed up Bernard Jones model) Planned it with a detachable leg vise on the left end (somewhat a la Rubou) and have been considering various ideas for a "semi-permanent" dead man. While one of my drawings was fairly similar, you got there WAY ahead of my design, even making yours decorative as well as functional. The fact that it can be completely removed when not needed is a real plus. WELL DONE, SIR !!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Deadman Upgrade.*
> 
> When I built my bench I didn't make a deadman.
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's still going strong.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*

How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.










First thing you have to do is replace the pin that rotates the handle. Its not a big issue, just a bit of an annoyance.










Then the tip winds up breaking off under pressure. I've got several in my clamp bucket like this.

i









So today I discovered one more way to extend the life even a little more.



















I cut the bar in half so I wouldn't catch my leg on it when using them in the deadman, and I will admit I have to reach under or around to slide the 1/4" bolt through the hole, but I just can't convince myself I need one of these bad enough to spend $80 at Lee Valley and I don't want to drill out the deadman for a Stanley 203.

Would I buy them again…......cheeeeesshhhh I'm not sure. They are cheap, but I've certainly got my moneys worth from them.

As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


I never thought to use them in the bench like that. I have a couple of the same clamps that are broken so I think I will try this..

Not to long ago my I was in my local HF and I noticed that they changed the design on these clamps slightly. They now have grey pads and knobs instead of the bright orange. There was a little sign that said new better design but they looked pretty much like the same thing..


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


Stubborn resourcefulness thwarting disposable consumerism.

You most definitely win Don.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


Oh, Man! Is Don Yoda dissin' on the vernerable Stanley #203? ScottyB Yo put you up to this didn't he??

(Very clever, and frugal. Two of my favorite things. Well done, Don!)


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


Nice idea Don, I hate those clamps. I think I have broke every one of the three or so I bought, most on the first use. Just chalked it up to my super human strength…or that they were cheap, poorly manufactured POS, which ever.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


I bought a half dozen of those once. Never use them.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


I bought one 12" about a year ago. Would have bought more but they only had one. Got it home and it was broken as you describe. I did the same fix and it never broke again.

Now here's the fun part:
I liked the clamps and at $2 per, they were too good a deal so I went back a week later when they had new stock, bought five more and on my way home I hit Ace Hardware for about a buck and a half worth of bolts. The joke was on me. They had re-engineered the clamp and in the time since I haven't broken one. I still have the bolts… just in case.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome post, I've thrown away at least 4 of these. I even stop people from buying them in the store if I see they are about to. I think I have one in the scrap bucket. I'll try out your trick.

The new ones with the gray handle still break, just a little harder to break. I tested it out in the store before buying it, they broke to but it took a lot more cranking.

I ended up getting a two pack of the small irwins for $20 I was so fed up with the HF ones.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


Smitty, the 203 has alluded me. I've bid on so many! I don't like the idea of widening the holes . IT just wasn't meant to be.

Scotty, I assume the checks in the mail?


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


Bought a few, used once, trashed them. Not worth 50 cents IMO.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


I just saw these clamps being used like this someplace. I think it was in a woodworking magazine. I'm going to convert some I have for use just like this.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


awesome, i have a broken one


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


Great idea


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Extending the life of Harbor Frieght clamps*
> 
> How can you resist. You're in Harbor Freight, and there is a bin of clamps for something like $1.99. Now this was several years ago, so don't quote me on the price, but they were cheap.
> 
> ...


Not thats a mod I can get a grip on. Nice one Don.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*

I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.

These are all from un-restorable bases. Most of the knobs and totes are from pieces bad enough I wouldn't put them back on a plane. I'm glad I found a use for them.










The largest one has an Ash inlay and I added a Ash tip to the broken rosewood tote. The front can be held similar to a wood bodied plane and seems very comfortable to use.
-










On the first small one I made a 1/4" x 20" brass nut out of some barstock similar to the Stanley, but in using it I found I grab around the knob so the rest I just used a wing nut. My hand never rode against the wing nut.










Next is a cherry tote with some defects so I didn't want to put it on a regular plane. I made a blank brass filler to fill the hole.










I probably could have also used this badley repaired (no it wasn't my repair) tote, but while the real was glued up, I used this for its trial.



















A front view before final sanding. The Ash inlay was epoxied into the plane.










Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Nice use of otherwise unusable parts.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


You always display a marvelous ingenuity! Keep the ideas and blogs flowing. Many of us will benefit.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Waste not, want not. Brilliant.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


I agree with Handtooler.I like the inlaid one.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


You've got too much time on your hands Don. )


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Found a use for dead frogs yet Don ?
I'm using your idea on a dead sole as a holding place for sanding n' such but that
burnt #5 is the only one of that I've got, X toes x toes, so far..
(and dead frog beer, sold here, dosen't count !)

;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Bench time Andy. Next project starts the 7th.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Gotta love the bench. For me its the 14th.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


great recycling 

Dennis


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Good use of "stuff" Don. Sounds like some upcoming oohs and ahhs on the bench builds. Looking forward to it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


that is really cool…great idea, but where are the motors…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


they are in the garage for an oilchange Grizz ..


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Great idea Don Yoda!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Genius!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Absolutely Brilliant Don

They also look neat, real curios.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


You are a font of great ideas Don and well executed too.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool idea and super creative.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Don again you are the man.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Really excellent use for the various plan parts. Wonderful idea and well executed


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


DW,

(A little out of context)

I don't remember if it was a blog, or forums, but you said as a beginner, which I am, I should start with 5 wood planes. I can't find the article so maybe you can help again. I don't even know the names or numbers you recommended,

Could you please do two things; 1st. tell me the 5 types of planes to get started with and 2nd. you said you have some sets for sale. Could you give me 2 or 3 choices of your 5 pcs. starter sets and the prices.

Like I said I am a newbee, and reading about all and I do mean all of your work, I would much rather have a good set redone by you than go out and buy a new set that I don't know anything about.

If you would, please send me the info. at: [email protected]
I am looking, as anyone, for a good set to get started with for a reasonable price.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark
I'll post part of the response here. I'm not sure it was me that suggested 5 planes, if it was I don't recall. I did write this though, https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/what-planes-do-i-need/

I don't have a starter set. You're welcome to browse through my site https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


I have a big smile on my face thank you, they are really fun stuff, a total original Don.
Happy newyear,
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Thanks Made, Happy Year to you to.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


what a great idea! and a great use for cracked planes


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Nice..


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


these are great don! But seeing them sort of reminds me of that scene in Toy Story where Woody discovers all the broken toys at the mean kids house that are all frankensteined together. It's sort of creepy. I know I'm new to the hand plane addiction, but it's hard for me to see once proud planes like this 

You honor them


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Sanding blocks made from Stanley plane parts.*
> 
> I hate to throw anything away. I figured someday I'd think of something to do with the broken hand plane pieces.
> 
> ...


Now there is a movie idea….tool story!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*

Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.

So as I saw wheels in flea markets and antique shops I'd stop and look. Most were way more than I thought they were worth, and I even bought an old tractor steering wheel, but it just didn't seem to fit. Then one day I ran onto this in an antique shop. The price was right, so home it came.




























-
Heavy, vintage and cool. So lets see if it will work. I had to purchase a set of larger drill bits. I needed to enlarged the hole slightly to 15/16". A set of bits were only about $30, so I ordered them.

So I popped the pin and removed the existing handle
.
.
Made a new cherry knob.
.









.

And what do you know. A working vintage wheeled leg vice.
.
.










.










http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Wow, that thing is big! It's very cool. I imagine using the leg vise is like steering the Titanic.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


No problem getting the proper amount of torque outta that bad boy Don. Once again i lust your rust brother.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


well, lets hope it don't sink, although its cold enough in there right now to hit an iceberg!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


So cool Don! Can you free wheel spin it like the benchcrafted?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Nice, I've got a similar wheel off an old mill, or lathe, or something that I'm hoping to use for mine. It's not quite so large, so I won't have the leverage you would with this… I bet you could crush many things with that kind of leverage lol


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Don that is so neat.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


That is sweet, it just begs to be spun!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Looks like a real improvement. Great idea.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


what a great upgrade…and why isnt your wood stove keeping thing warm, or did you not fire it up..ive got to get mine going, i have work to do, just have had a lazy week…plus my mom is in icu in florida, and im quite worried for her…to much on my mind , dont want a cutting accident…bt i really love the wheel, does it turn pretty smooth..grizz


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Oh hell yes!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Grizzman, I've been gone all week and didn't get out there until this afternoon. The wood stove is going now and it not bad. Its been cold here though.

I'm working in tampa, so the temp difference is a pain. 0-80 you know!

Mauricio, I took a one handed crappy video of the spin. Now to figure out how to upload it again.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


oh great, i was hoping your shop would be warm enough, the tampa area is where my mom is, if you have time, stop in and see her, she is in the icu unit at morton plant…last name is putman. tell her her son sends all his love…have a good weekend, i guess your going back…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


i posted a link to the crappy video. Someone remind me how to embed it and I'll fix it.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

Very cool Don, I love it.

To embed a video from Photobucket, just click on the HTML code under the video links on the right. It automatically copies the code to the clipboard, then you just paste it in your thread.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


ahhh, there we go.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Cool setup! 
At the end of the vid, you shoulda turned the camera at your face and said TAAA DAAAAA!
LOL


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


That is very cool. I'm sure whoever made that wheel would to glad to know it's being used.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


That's sweet, Don!

Awesome upgrade, and definately fits the decor of your shop better than the Spaceship Benchcrafted Wheel.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Yes, way cool. Reminds me of the corn sheller we used to have… 
DanK


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Great idea Don, it is destined to be stolen (the idea). Favorite!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Nice video! Congrats on turning your leg vise into a quick release!

Now I need to do this on my wagon vise with smaller wheel. PurpLev did it but he made it look more complicated. He enlarged the hole on a metal lathe.

So all you did is buy a bigger drill bit and drill into the existing hole?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Yes, I bought a set of drills (I needed the 9/16 for a hitch for my tractor to) 9/16" to 1". The set was $29 plus shipping, both Amazon and Harbor Freight has them.

Then just drilled it bigger. That was one of the things I looked for when I bought the wheel, was enough meat around the hole to enlarge it if needed.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Don this is so cool that all other I have seen seems sad!
I love it, brilliant idea, and a pleasure to see the video of that wheel turning.






Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


As a guy who played in a rock band in the mid 70s…..one of my favorite songs. It was one of the most played wedding songs of that era. Its still in my playlist.

thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Did you wear one of those hats that that bassist was wearing too Don?

Pictures or it didn't happen. Just sayin'.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Very appropriate song. And I like what you say Mafe. All other leg vises seem sad in comparison to this happy vise. :-( Accept for mine of course. Mine is very happy.

Purplev got his wheel from Grizzly, obviously yours has way more style. I may have to check out Grizzly down the road along with those bits you bought.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Andy, If you think I'm gonna post a picture of a long haired hippie in a leasure suit…..we'll just say it didn't happen.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


that is so cool ….. congrat´s with the update Don 

I think I saw one of those oldtime doubler roller thingy thing you squeeze the water 
out of clothe before hanging to dry in the neighbourhood ….. I think its time to 
make a visit there … LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


I really like the leverage you can get due to it's diameter, and the weight of the wheel (cast iron?) gives you a lot of screwthread milage per throw. And of course, the "really cool factor" is icing on the cake.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Have you had any problems with it getting in the way due to it's size yet? 
Looks way cool.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


I used it a lot today. It worked great and never seemed to be in the way, actually I don't need to bend over as far to reach the handle.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


I want one. Oh my that is cool. Don you are a treasure finder.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Great picture Don.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


I will have to keep my eye out for this sort of thing.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A vintage Wheel drive for the leg vise*
> 
> Ever since I've seen the wheel drive like the bench craft I thought it would be pretty cool to have, as an upgrade to my leg vice. But I'm more of a vintage guy, so something that new and shinny wouldn't fit the decor of my shop. Plus, at over $300, I find it hard to justify.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute…are you a left handed or not? The plane is being used like you are right handed but the vise is configured for a lefty.

Just curious.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*ok, the bench is clean*

I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.










So first thing this morning I finished up the 2 saws sitting in pieces. The start of the shop cleaning was actually initiated when I lost one of the saw nuts! No worries, it was found under a pile of clutter.

Sharpened up the D8 and D12.





































This is a 26" and the 28" together. Gee, now I hate to break up the set!



















Next up was a type 10 #8 I bought from Dan several months ago. Still in pieces but ready to go.





































Hung it up with the few other type 10's I have and then set my sights on my new Sargent 411. It didn't take much, just some cleaning, but what to do with it. Time for a small re-org. Time for a spot for the Sargent collection.










But we couldn't stop there. So I separated the type 11's as well.










Then some time ago Rhett sent me a new wedge for the Nice Ash plane. It had a bolt but it wasn't quit long enough, probably due to the fussing around I had done earlier. But no fear, we have the technology. Stronger, better and a touch of brass.










This thing works so nice, I hate to see it sit around, but then, its in some good company.

Next up, some re-work on a previous project. I didn't like the way this plane worked out, so it was cut and re-sand time. Along with a new thicker blade I made from some O-1 1/4" steel. Its much more comfortable now, and as you can see, the new iron works like a charm.



















And find a spot for some new hardware, thanks to Dave.



















And hang up my Bailey Tool Co hand plane to get it off my bench. This was finished, but it seems like it was worth mentioning again.










I also went through and oiled up a bunch of stuff today. All this rain is starting to pay its toll.

Now its time for a cold beer and a thick steak. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


Progress must feel good. It is amazing how the time just slips away. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with those saws Don.

You get more done in a morning than I get done in a month. )


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


What a week's or more work you accomplished in a morning! You really turn out superior quality refurbishments, what ever the tool. Thanks for the update.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


a beautiful showing of some fine planes…do you use all of them, i would guess not, as im sure you have both users and collection…there is something about hand tools…especially planes…i think they are the tool that connects us with the wood, to me it goes right along with hand sanding, your shaping the wood…i love em..


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


You are a productive dude Don.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


Damn nice saw work Don.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


I've got to get to work on my handsaws, they all need sharpening, except for the store-bought ones.
Great work, Don!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Don. It's good to know that these old tools are in good hands.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


I like that Bailey logo. It is industrial looking. Looks like when you came home you had a ton of shop work to catch up on.
Looking good as always Don.
Keep us posted.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


Wow, got a lot done, I bet that feels nice.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *ok, the bench is clean*
> 
> I've been on the road for work every week lately so shop time is limited. With weekends booked with family stuff, my bench was piling up with unfinished projects.
> 
> ...


^ Ditto to what everyone has already said. Lots to do, lots done, good for the soul! All are great lookers, too.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Tool Chest Redux*

Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.










One of my biggest complaint was the flat top. It was just to handy to set things on it. I could guarantee the minute I needed something out of it, there would be a freshly finished project, half a dozen hand planes or 200 pounds of crap on top of it, so it just kind of sat not being utilized.

As you can see from the picture it also had a plywood wrapped top. Something I've wanted to change since the day I bought it, but I decided I wasn't going to do anything until I figured a way to work it into the shop.

It also has some trays that are not original, so between the top and trays already altered, I really don't mind altering it to fit my needs.










It wasn't all bad though, it had some features I liked



















And after seeing Brandon Dutch Tool Chest I started to form some ideas on how to make this better, so yesterday I set out to do just that.

After removing the cover, I tried to remove the ledge that the cover sat on, but I'm pretty sure its glued along with nailed, so I decided the banding I removed around the plywood cover, will sit on top the existing ledge to cover the seam for the new top extension, leaving a center band around the box. It will also help hold the new extension in place. (I haven't really decided on a fastening system yet, we'll see how it goes)

I started with some rough sawn poplar. Its not going to match, but I don't have any pine, and nothing is going to match anyhow.










So I got to use some planes, some scrapers, my nifty new marking knife (Thanks Dave!), and did some dovetailing.


















































































Hopefully you can see where its going. Comments and ideas welcome. My vision is still a bit fuzzy.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Well, we at least know that this will cure the stacking O stuff on top of it. Plus looks like you haved added significantly more storage space.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Great old chest…Good stuff..How does that jointer fence work ? Magnets ?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


^608 jointer fence


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Very good…Gonna have to rig that up…Thanks


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


*Don* Gonna be really fine ! Hope your going to keep the handles, mine has the same ones.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Nice start Don and a great way for you to burn 20 minutes or so in the shop.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Don I have been scouring the antique shops for just what you have. I would like to find one with some issues so as not to have a hefty price and I wont feel bad about modifying it. Looks like you are well on your way to a nice box.
And you welcome. thanks for the interest in my stuff.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Is it long enough for saw storage under the top/lid?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Slim, inside is close to 40", if you look one of the original trays was a saw till.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Don, this is the beginning of something sweet!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of a deep removable try for the front. Something to hold chisels, squares etc, common used things so it can be removed and set on the bench when needed.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Really like that old hardware, and the new top will look great. Are you going to use piano hinge or some
hinges that match the handles? I you really wanted to keep from stacking stuff on it, you should have made
a rounded top. Since it has casters under it now, maybe you could find a bench it will glide under and out
from easily to keep the top clear. Thank you for sharing. Still trying to figure out how you use that dovetail
jig setting beside your ruler.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Gus, scroll down about halfway on this project, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/27098


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


oh, and to answer your hinge question, when I ordered the hinges for the same blanket chest project above, I ordered extra. I'm thinking of digging those out and using them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


I'm liking the pics of a dovetailer in action, and I like where you're headed with this. Watching with great interest…


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Great old chest, and good-looking mods, Don. The finished toolchest will be awesome, I have no doubts!


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Nice start… Good find with the box… Always fun altering old quality work…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux*
> 
> Some time ago I picked up this tool chest with the idea of using it in my shop. I put some caster on it and put some tools in it. It never seemed to fit, and I continually had issues with it.
> 
> ...


Hi Don, the new top is shaped a lot like a secretary where the lid swings down to make a desk. Maybe in your case it could have a lot of chisels, screw drivers etc. attached to the inside of the lid. Just a thought. of course you could make it to open the other way too, but then a pain to keep the lid open (gravity problem). Either way your design allows you to still pile stuff on top, but that won't stop you from opening the chest, which I think is a good idea compared to a round top which has no utility whatsoever. It'll be interesting to see what you do with it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Tool Chest Redux Part II*

So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?

Yes that's how may day started

Many more picture on my blog

After gluing up the top piece, I fastened it with the wrap from the old door. Glued and nail it had [plenty of beef to hold the top on.



















I had to dig out some #4 finish from the old finish nail bucket.










Then it was planing for the cover panels










Jack, (604) Then the #606, then the heavy smoother, then the #212.



















And yes, this a sweat. That's a lot of work




























Like I said, Many more picture on my blog


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


If I was going out to the shop and knew I had the whole day, dropping the bedrock would be an ominous start, but not enough to take away from a day of joy and opportunity. Good thing the bedrock was not damaged. The chest is looking good. The trays are nice feature.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


ohh the dropped bedrock gave me shivers. On the other hand, the tool chest looks sweet. I might follow your lead and drip a little galoot sweat on my next project.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


that's automatic lubricant not sweat. 
Nice tool chest.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


oooohhh, a dropped Bedrock first thing…I may have cried. 

Toolchest is looking great! Love to see the planes at work…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


Don I did that with one of my fore planes. The handle shattered with my heart.
The project is coming on along.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


Question, I'd like to bead the cover. Where do you guys think it should be beaded?


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


Around the panel edges.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


and this is how I handled it.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


Nice handle job. Any worry of the handle/dove tail pulling out if too much weight is in the tote?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


I countersunk a screw on each side, so it screwed and glued. I guess the screw was after I took the pictures. Its not going anywhere!


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


A good day, every day that I draw breath and need not rely on anyone for my daily function is a good day. If breaking the tip off a plane is bad then I would take that as a bad day anytime.

I hope you got it fixed OK however.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


Its back together good as new (other then a small hairline crack)


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


Looking great Don. I really like your job with the tote handle; very nice.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


Its looking great Don, I love how you did the bent lamination.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux Part II*
> 
> So first a question for you guys. If you headed for your shop on a Saturday morning, knew you had the day, and one of the first thing you did was dropped your #604 to the concrete floor, would you consider it a bad day because you dropped the Bedrock, or a good day because the only permanent damage was a broken tip off the tote which was easily repaired?
> 
> ...


Man you sure do know how to get a grip in it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*

So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.










That fits nicely in the front of the chest.










And sits nicely on top when in use.










The next thing I did was cut the saw till down so it will sit in the bottom, under the sliding shelves.










So now what's left is to figure out what tools go in it. If you look into the tote, one of the small existing shelves fit perfect for a divider.





































I also had a question on the bottom of the chest. I'm not sure what or how this came about, but it has a raised panel bottom, almost like the current bottom, was a top at one time.



















And I found this inside.










but haven't decided what to do with it. If it was complete, I'd reattach it.

The extension was made from poplar.
The cover and the top is red oak.
I believe the original is pine.
I was actually thinking of painting the outside, but I came to my senses. I know it doesn't match, but it's close enough for me.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


Oh that is sweet, Don! I love the way the tote fits in the tool box.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


That came out great Don. I'll be curious of your thoughts on it once you put it into use.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


*Don*, I just might have to steal the tote design. I'm diggin it!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Don. The removeable tote is very cool!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


Bravo. Turned out great. More storage space and less likely to be piled on top of. What more could a guy need?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


So what made you decide not to paint it?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


To be honest, my wife and I are always arguing about painting things. She want's them painted, I want them natural. Even she thought this shouldn't be painted. It would hide the joinery, old and new, and all the old patina.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Just curious as to your thought process.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


What a unique design, Its coming out great!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


I love everything about this project!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


Nice process, nicer product. Good work, Don!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


I love your design here Don. A tote within a toolbox on a toolbox. That should prove very useful indeed.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


You could probably artificially age the top half so it wont look quite so "new". Also, when it's closed it reminds me of the old potato bins found in a lot of older farm houses 
NEAT!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Tool Chest Redux. Now that's better!*
> 
> So in the last post we left with a almost finished tote.
> 
> ...


Man it working out well. I like what you are doing Don. Bravo!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Display case. The request is in.*

So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.

So here is the display part. It doesn't have a bottom, so the table top will be the bottom of the display. It will have one more shelf added.










The idea is to make a bench or table that it sits on. Here are the future legs.










Here is what I have to work with.










The Idea is something like this. I'll remove the door knob. The make a cut along the red line. Part A will become the table top.

Part D will be the front of the face frame (or apron), with C and E being cut down for the end frames (or aprons). A back piece will be made from dimensional lumber since it will be against a wall and never seen.










I could dowel the frame to the legs. If I did a threw tenon, the end would show, and I don't want that. I could 45 the corners and notch the legs with inside braces. I'm looking for idea's.

*How would you build it?*

Thanks for the input.

*The Build begins*

After getting home from work,










I took a stab on figuring out how this would go together. The first thing I did was took the door completely apart. I managed to find the pins, popped them out and the door was in pieces.



















This brought up some old joinery










Next I cut the pieces for the top to size.










I decided to dowel the frame. It seemed easier and less intrusive to the material around it. I made a template so the dowels all drilled the same.










A dry fit showed it was coming out like I had envisioned.



















My problem began when I went to grab my dowels. Problem being I didn't have any. So…....I made some. The 40 mile round trip to Home Depot just wasn't in my plan.



















I like to add a little crimp to my dowels. It help the glue hold and help round them out as well.










Added some additional support



















And Glued it all up.










Added some corner brackets










And called it a day


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


How much play above and below the turning of the leg pieces?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Approx 4"


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Interesting Don it looks as if you have given yourself a nice wee challenge
I'm sure it is going to come out great

Jamie


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Ouch, that's not much to work with!

Trying to think stretchers, M&T joinery, but it's not coming through. Looks like there should be actual feet vs. turning ends that land on the floor directly…

What about a trestle base, with those turnings as pairs on either end?


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


A Don / Smitty collaboration will be engaging.

The confidence in you displayed by your wife is fun too. "Here are a few pieces to work with. You know what I am looking for, now go build it."

I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Stretchers instead of aprons? I didn't think of that. I'm not sure how that would work, but its another thought line.

I had thought of M&T. It may be one of those, design as you build projects.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


This is what I've been thinking (thinking not being my particular strong suit…)










There's still a stretcher (M&T) at the bottom and an apron at the top. Maybe too much going on, but it lateral stability with heavier contents of the cabinet is a concern.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


I had a similar thought but not sure I'll have enough material.

Thanks for that drawing Smitty. Its along the lines of what I'm looking for.

Edit:
Or maybe the bottom bases from oak? Hmmmmm


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Some progress added.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


I very much like it…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty. It went together easier than I expected. I would have likes to have done a single support across the bottom instead of the angles but I just didn't have a piece to do it. This is probably stronger anyhow.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Don. Very good and creative use of the door pieces.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Don, it's looking great! I certainly don't have the design skills to offer advise, but I can offer enthusiasm! And thanks for teaching me how to dis-assemble an ancient wooden door!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


+1 on what Terry said, I see lots of doors out on the tree belt for free, now I can salvage some wood. Got two in my garage now!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Man that looks great.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Posted as a project.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


Very ingenious repurposing of materials Don, came out fantastic.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Display case. The request is in.*
> 
> So my wife has been putting together some pieces for a display case for some of her old crocks. We've found the pieces, now the fun begins.
> 
> ...


DO NOT SHOW MY WIFE THIS!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*

This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.

Shortly after it went in the basement her mother started stripping and sanding the top. Since then, its been the storage shelf for every paint can and rusty coffee can in the basement.

But its got some character and deserves to be salvaged.
-
-













































-
-

So I decided to flatten it as is. The cracks are tight, and the top solid. 
-
-


















-
-

Then a coat of mahogany stain. I think its going to need another coat or two, but its pretty close.
-
-


















-
-
Next I need to deal with the feet. I'm still on the fence on these. I may turn a new section. The table is only about 29" high so this will allow me to raise it a little at the same time.
-
-


















The rest will just get cleaned up with lemon oil and left as it is.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Excellent project, Don! I'm looking for a new project to work on, myself. There's a couple of oak tables in my basement, and I just scored 4 matching t-back kitchen chairs, with original canvas webbing still under the upholstered seats. It's time…

Keep us posted!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Nice save Don!


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


I already know it will be a show piece, knowing you Don, you always take it to the max and produce a winner all the time.

Can't wait to see the final product, I can guarantee all LJ's it will not look like the original, it will be better.

That is all I'm saying!!


----------



## Gibernak (May 6, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


I like when old stuff is saved and gets a new life. Nice work


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you can find a spot for it somewhere when done. I'm sure the table would appreciate a new foot altough sometimes the flaws are part of the character and should be left alone.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Between you and Smitty, the future's bright for old furniture. Can't wiat to see it finished.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


It will be great to see what the Yoda touch turns this already beautiful table into.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


I Love that old table Don. The leg design is very cool. So why simply lemon oil and not a total refurb?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


why simply lemon oil and not a total refurb?

The wife likes the patina.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Interesting 6 leg table, definitley worth saving, its looking nice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Needs attention, you're so right.

What will he do with those bad feet? This is interesting, you have my attention!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Just a short time in the shop today. Probably won't have much tomorrow either.

So I cut the bad stuff off.









-
-
I was Thinking I would make some pieces to match either of these square sections to add on. 2" for what I cut off, and 2" to raise the table height a little.
-
-









-
-









-
-









-
-
I don't have any stock 2 3/4" thick so I glued up some blanks to have them ready.
-
-









-
-
Then and idea!! A possible prototype.

-
-









-
-
Now, do I dowel it? Long screws? Hmmmm?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


If you were to do a deep counter sink, seems like an easy and effective way. I think I prefer the look of your mock up foot to anything turned. Nice start.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


That looks really good Don! I say a pinch of salt, some TBIII and you're good to go!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


We left off with the blocks for the bottom of the legs glued up. I'll let the pictures speak.

Listen closely.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I wasn't sure about the square feet at first but now I'm sold, it looks great!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Turned out great Don. What does your wife think of it?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Those feet look like they've always been there Don. Great solution.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Great job, Don!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow, nice job indeed!

Did you add a spot of glue between the block feet and legs? Didn't 'hear' that happen, figured it did.

The blocks add a lot to the look of the table; like they're really meant to be there. Well done, great save.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Smitty, the blocks are glued. More to keep them from turning than anything. Although I had to loosen them to align them if I didn't get it just right the first time. Those 8" roofing screws have plenty of grab.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


Outstanding Don, I like the new and improved look. Good save.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The Oak Table Restoration. Let's see where it goes.*
> 
> This table was my wife's parents. They got it when a friend was going to throw it out around 50 years ago (maybe more than 50). Her mother told my wife she could have it before she passed away several years ago. We figure its been in her parents basement (which flooded quit frequently) for 30 years. She figured it was finally time to bring it home and fix'er up.
> 
> ...


It came out fantastic.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Butcher Block restoration.*

Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.










The top itself is in really good shape. It's got just enough cracks to give it a nice patina, without effecting the integrity and it's a bit over 14" thick. The big issue…..no legs. 
.
.

So *the question*. I've been doing some research, but can't find the answer. It looks from these pictures, 
.
.


















that there was some kind of metal (maybe wood?) bracket that helped hold the tenons of the legs in place. If anyone has an example of this bracket, or thoughts what it looks like, comments are appreciated.

So off to the wood pile this morning. I have a pile of bottom cuts off the saw mill. When you get to the last cut of the log, it will be the size of whatever is left. So I often leave some thicker pieces, for moments like these. And low and behold, there is a piece of 3 1/2" x 7 maple, plenty long enough for the 4 legs (or so I hope).

As always, any advice is appreciated.It may sit in the shop for a few, but it also may get shoved to the top of the to-do list. I hear it calling my name. If it wasn't for these damn leaves!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


If it was metal, was probably a big version of this


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I thought about that Joe, but I can't figure out why. Would it just be to reinforce the wood from sideways stress? So a piece of 1\2" steel with a hole in it would work? Most of the butcher blocks I've seen is just wood on wood.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Whoa, bet it is heavy. The ones I have seen (like 3) have always had wood legs. Similar to a table, throw in a stretcher and it should be damn stable. Heck I might even consider squaring out the round holes for easier tenon fit. Just because I am not real big into turned legs. Look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


It might just be round legs with tenons. There is a leg photo in this page that has square legs with round tenons that looks similar to me…

http://www.nerdylorrin.net/jerry/r+j/MyButcherBlk/ButcherBlk.html


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, Don, about most butcher block legs being just wood-on-wood, but I found this image in photobucket:










I'll look for some better images…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest, I never thought of the possible that the legs themselves might have been metal. That's definitely a possibility. The new legs will most certainly be maple and mostly square. I could turn them, but both my wife and I like the square look. Maybe a taper at the bottom.

I agree the round tenon holes may become square.

thanks guys! Its helping so far. Certainly some new thought processes.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Great looking start for a project, just one caution, decide if you want to redo the top before starting on the
legs. After using a router jig to resurface some cutting blocks a few years ago, the shop had to add some
contrasting feet to the legs to get the surface of the block back to a comfortable working height.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Hi, I think that Joe might be on the right track. Many of these blocks had to sit on floors that were not quite level, but the working surface had to be stable. So, picture the type of flange that Joe showed, and the legs (sections of pipe to match the flange thread) would have a threaded section a couple of inches long. This permitted the legs to be adjustable, and if necessary, protrude through the flange into the recess that your photos show. With this type of adjustment, the block could be relocated and leveled very easily. Wooden legs would not be quite as versatile. The bottom end of the pipe legs would have had either a pipe cap or a rubber boot to prevent the pipe from damaging the floor.

Of course, if you still want the square wooden look, you can make wooden sleeves to fit over the pipes, and leave a gap at the top to permit leveling adjustment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


It will be fun to see where you end up on this.

John's explanation seems on the money.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Nice find and I love the forensics on the mystery.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


much progress…...

The prototype submitted for approval.










Approval so, on with the show.

















































































































































And as I left the shop tonight.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Too slick! That looks great.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


*Don*, Tell us how you flip it over, back onto its feet! Looks like it will be a lot of side pressure, as it gets rolled over. Knowing you, you've got a plan in mind for this…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


I managed to walk it back onto 1 saw bench. Then I tipped it sideways on the other saw bench. The saw bench is just higher enough that I could lay it down, making sure the edge stayed on the second bench. Once the two outside legs were on the floor I just slid the bench out from under it.

pictures later standing upright.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Can't quite confirm, and I think my eyes are playing tricks on me…but do the legs have a bit of splay to them? Are you going w/o stretchers?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


No splay, its the picture. No stretcher, but 4" tenons.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


now to figure out how to get it into the house.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Two wheeler?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


a hand cart, some back spasms and some slow walkin and its home.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Butcher Block restoration.*
> 
> Yesterday, on the way home from running some errands my wife and I stopped at a new local antique mall. The official opening hasn't happened yet, but there was an open sign, so we pulled in. In a "fix it up yourself" section we found this butcher block top at an extremely reasonable price.
> 
> ...


Bourbon to fix the back and all is well.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*

You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?

When I got the information, I was headed to pick up a working unit. So the unit looked like this.









.

Why would any paint such a nice unit this color?
.









.

Then I find out there is *no motor*. No Motor on a working unit? Ugghh

.









So after I get it back to the shop, the plan is to take the motor off my Craftsman lathe. But the motor mount is different (a lot thicker) so the belt doesn't work. And not really understanding how the clutch works, I'm not sure how to measure it, so I order a link belt.

While that's being shipped I start stripping it, thinking all the time *"you really should make sure it works first".* But I continue on. Its stripping and wire wheeling and scraping and more stripping and heating and scraping and wire wheeling. They had painted over everything. And had stripped nothing. Rust? Ahh, just hide it.



















I completely wore out one wheel.










Even an old Stanley seen some action. Actually, a lot of action.



















The next bone head move I make is breaking the arm for the speed adjustment. So now some more wait while that gets rewelded.










Then priming and painting.



























.

Next bone head move. There is a grease fitting on the shaft the clutch assembly is on. So I grease it. Seem logical right? Turn it on and the next thing I know I have grease all over the inside. Do you know how well a well greased v-belt works?










Take it apart and clean it. The only way to clean the belt is take it apart, one link at a time.

Finally get the belt back together and everything de-greased and the speed control doesn't work. I specifically didn't take it apart, because I didn't want to screw up my "working" unit and NOT be able to get it back together right.. I fiddle with it for hours and nothing works. Finally out of desperation I take it all apart again, and this time take the clutch assembly apart. Through some reverse engineering and a few Jack Daniels, I figure out the clutch assembly isn't put together correctly. Back together it goes. A new approach, put it together right this time.

By now my nice new paint job looks 5 years old, but the speed control is working. Well, speed controls working sweet, wow, we may be on our way.

Now I discover the 1/3 HP motor is no where's near powerful enough to run this lathe. It hardly turns it over empty.

The only other motor in my shop has my course wire wheel on it. I hate to give that up, but decide at least temporally that one horse will work. Dissemble it from the wire wheel, put the lathe back together and everything seems to be smooth as silk. Spins nice, speed controls working sweet, wow, we may be on our way. Now I can actually enjoy a Jack.

*But wait* something's not right. Its spinning backwards. I spew a long string of profanity I learned in my truck driving days and take he lathe apart again. Screw it, I'll reverse the motor. A great plan that would have worked fine had the motor actually been reversible.

So as I'm standing there I have another brilliant idea. And no, I haven't been drinking yet! "Hey" I think. All I need to do is walk around the other side of the lathe. OK, the speed control will be on the wrong side, but who cares, at least till I dig up another motor. Put it all back together again.

Hmmmmm, isn't that nice. Spins nice, speed controls working sweet, wow, we may be on our way. Now if I had only noticed the drive spindle will only work in one direction. And not one direction at a time, but one direction period.

So that's were we're at. at nice Walker Turner Lathe, spinning backwards. Uugghhh. Where's my Grizzly catalog. Honest hon, a new motor is the last thing I'll ever ask for.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Well, I was complaining about the events of my day until I read your latest entry. Don, all I can say is hang in there. It's gotta get better, right?


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Don, if you were anywhere near me (Chicago) I'd give you a 1hp reversible motor that I have laying around simply to relieve some of the pain I just felt reading your post. Murphy's law right? It looks beautiful though.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


That will be a swell lathe once you get it running in the right direction.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


I went to the dentist this morning and that was not as painful as what you went through!

However, it appears as perseverance is paying off!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


*Don* - I can't help with finding suitable parts for your Walker Turner I'm afraid, but if you…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Even with all that, I have not an inkling of doubt that you can make it right.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


I think it's clear the lathe found you, Don. Glad it's in your hands vs. a landfill. That's not to say the aggravation isn't extreme - to pull your wire wheel is a commitment to progress - but the payoff will be sweet.

Great write up and pics, good work, hang in there!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Don you sure can find them!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


You sure do know how to make a guy feel better about some things around my shop. I woulda had a tough time not going completely off the wall and bashing that lathe with the biggest hammer I could find. Patience and tolerance, patience and tolerance. Paint does look mighty good though


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


The juggernaut ambles on…

In the end you will have a Walker Turner Lathe, so there is that. And damn it looks good.

Great blog Don, thank you.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Yep, it DOES look a lot better, Don!  I like the battleship grey a lot!

Awesome amount of patience and skill shown thus far…you will have a sweet tool in the end! Maybe a 2hp reversible motor from Grizzly?

Or maybe put it back on CraigsList as 'mostly restored'. LOL.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Don you made some great progress on the lathe. Bulova watch case factory here in Sag Harbor (long closed) had every machine in the building painted damn near that same color green, just a bit lighter. At first I thought it might have come from this area. I have a Walker-Turner lathe and like it. But mine doesn't have that speed control, that's nice.
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


I sure admire your perseverance Don. It looks great, now if you can just find the right motor……..


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Just take it as a big learning curve, I'm sure you've learned a thing or six about lathe restore and of course a new line in AAAAAArgh….profanity.

You'll look back one day and smile.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Wonderful lathe, fine restore, a new motor will show up sooner or lather…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Persistence is sometimes everything, especially when perfection isn't


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


its a good thing I can conjure up some persistence then RG. Perfection might be a stretch.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


So the saga continues. I'm beginning to believe this is cursed. I needed to move it, so I took the motor back off it and re-installed the wire wheel. All went well. Then I decided to put the motor from the craftsman lathe back on the craftsman so I had a working lathe. And I did. flip the switch and it just hums. Ugghh. Now i'm without a lath again.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Don, you need to sacrifice some chickens, think TerryR may have some! Gotta turn this JuJu thing around.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Burn sage and spill a little of your bourbon on the ground. Appeasing the gods is a fickle endeavor sometimes.

I hope it turns around Don.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Were you really giving 100% to the task in hand Don? You should always give 100%, except of course if you're donating blood.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Wasting good bourbon may be a little extreme Tony.

Andy, are you suggesting I plug the 110 motor into 220 to give it more juice?

where's Terry, I need that chicken!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Desperate times require extreme measures.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


*Don* - The chickens are all busy at the moment.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Boy is it hard to keep up with you guys, all great stuff to be sure, but getting back to the motor. I have seen some motors that have a centrifical gizmo that switches the windings from start to run. It sounds like yours might have one and it is stuck in the run position. Blow the motor out and give it a couple raps with a hammer and repeat. Hopefully that will fix it.
Jim


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Blow the motor out and give it a couple raps with a hammer and repeat.

Thanks Jim. As a guy who is handy with a hammer I thought about that, but decided to wait for a better day.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Bad news is…we harvested a bunch of young tender guineas LAST weekend. If THAT didn't help with the motor juju, I'm afraid I can't help!

Unless you want a frozen guinea in the post? 

Love the graphic, Andy!!!!!!!!!

I'm personally dying to see the Walker turn again…are there 9 other fools here who wanna go in with me and buy Don a NEW motor for christmas? ooops, there goes the surprise for Don…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Nice work, Don. I love those old machines.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


I'll get 'er done. Now is just not a good time to drop $200 on a motor. As my mother always said " better days are comin"

Jim, the blow and thump method didn't yield a positive outcome.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


You could always go with a DC motor and variable speed like my set up.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha, what a great journey. What's the saying about success being built on a mountain of failures?

It will be wonderful once you get the kinks ironed out.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Motor, pulley, and link belt ordered. This has sat idle long enough.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Don, breath. In, out, in out. You are calm and one with the lathe. Glad it's back on track. There was a Walker-Turner scroll saw on CL a few weeks ago but it looked way past my skill set to restore.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Good to hear.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Finally. let the dust fly!!










Now I just need to build a cabinet for under it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


You've had a time with this lathe. Whatcha gonna make first?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


No plans right now Rick. I made a wooden spinner handle for the speed control wheel so that was the first project. Who knows what's next.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Congrats, Don! Certainly a step up from the ol' Craftsman lathe.

Way to stick with it!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


I can't believe you didn't leave it that green color. WTF?

Now we get to see some fine turnings.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Right on.


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Nice restoration Don. My Walker-Turner lathe has a hole in the head casting where the handle for the speed control is and I always wondered what it was for. Do you have any photos of it (the speed control) all assembled? I just got a W-T jack shaft that I'm trying to figure out how to add to my lathe for so I can have more than four speeds.
Congratulations. 
Jim


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Jim, it looks like the #1152 is identical to mine. Here is the parts break down, http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/WalkerTurner1152Parts.ashx


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Thanks Don I guess I have to sign up for that forum as the drawing doesn't load. 
Jim


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


And one more "DUH" moment. I've made and bought a few of these and never really got them to work. Well, the lathe spins much faster then the drill press. These things do work after all.



















Thanks again walker turner!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


For a minute there Don, I thought you'd mounted a dahlia on the lathe.










Is that just small strips of sandpaper, what we call a flap wheel?


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Perfect, something to finally help increase your productivity. Exactly what you need.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


some thrown together storage shelves. It will have to do.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Right on. Have to do? That looks perfect Don.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


Spot on Don!


----------



## HarvestMill (Jun 30, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


I saw one of these at my local woodshop but found a vintage powermatic lathe that I plan to restore


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...


A powernatic would be a great choice as well.


----------



## colden (Dec 28, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *Walker Turner Lathe Restore. Fighting to the bitter end.*
> 
> You may remember the lathe I went and picked up. It was a great idea at the time and I'm sure in the end, it'll all work out. But talk about a rocky road. Doesn't this stuff realize I don't need another reason to drink?
> 
> ...





> Jim, it looks like the #1152 is identical to mine. Here is the parts break down, http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/WalkerTurner1152Parts.ashx
> 
> - Don W


don I have a 5121 with an electric speed control on it and thinking about putting the mechanical speed control back on it .the 1152 is a lot different than the 5121 the headstock parts anyway not sure about speed changer am looking for parts breakdown on headstock with no luck yet


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*

Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.

The first is a Lie-Nielsen 10 tpi rip (top)
The second is this one. its 11 ppi crosscut (bottom)










Now I know its really not a fair comparison, they are two different saws, so think of it as more of a double review.

First, if you don't know Wally331, you should read his profile.

Now on to the saws.

Both are very nice, but its easy to tell the LN is produced different. It has more of a mass produced look. Its not meant to be a negative comment, but Wally's has a hand made feel.

I like the wood better in Wally's although the cherry in the LN is nice, its just not as nice.

Next is the tote. The LN is square and could use some rounding to be more comfortable, or at least as comfortable as Wally's. The LN is not uncomfortable, but you can feel the difference.

Both have a decent 3 finger hold for my hand.



















Also the angle of attach is different, and it makes Wally's just a little more comfortable.










They both cut superb. Obviously different since one is a rip and the other a crosscut, but I would put them equal as to sharp.










I did test cuts in poplar, oak and ash. I made both cross cuts and rips. All went extremely well.





































I also like the hand made nuts Wally used. To some this may be a negative, but as a guy who make tools by hand, I am very impressed.



















I should note when I got Wally's saw the handle was loose. The wood had dried in transit. definitely not Wally's fault and a little shim material did the trick.

Wally's saw could use a little more set. He told me it may need a little more, and it could use it, but for a first saw, I am beyond impressed with it. I will add a little set the first time I have to sharpen it. I doubt that will be soon.

All in all I would give both saws a high rating. They both perform superbly.

But I have one huge dilemma. The woodworker in me wants to hang Wally's saw in the shop and use the crap out of it, it's just that nice. The collector in my however wants to make a display case and hang it with my collector planes. Who know what the very first saw of Wally331 will be worth in 20 years, should he follow his calling and become the next LN.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


Very thorough review Don. Wally is off to a great start!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


Go Wally!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


You're a lucky guy, Don, to have Wally Saw serial number 001. That's as good as a retirement plan.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


That's good Bob, I was just telling Joe I needed a retirement plan.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


So, I thought you had invested your retirement funds in Stanley Planes…

I feel much better knowing you've decided to diversify and add Wall331 to your portfolio.

Beautiful saws.

Herb


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


Excellent review, Don! +1 on the shop made split nuts showing more dedication to the tool.

I own 2 LN saws, and agree that the totes are squarish and lack the appeal of a hand made tool. They are not uncomfortable…just sterile IMO.

Cannot wait till my name comes up on Wally's waiting list!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


Great to hear. Wally is off the blocks making terrific strides, that is wonderful.

Thanks for sharing Don.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Wally is a winner by any measure! Excellent review!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review Don. Can't wait to try one myself.

Btw, LN uses curly maple on their saw handles, not cherry. I know, I'm a pain in the butt;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


Now I need to take a closer look Red. And here I was hoping it would darken with age.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


Damn, look at the skills on Wally! Great saw!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


Ya Don, LN says they use curly maple on their website. Only reason I know is because I was curious when I got my LN dovetail saw. I'd never seen curly cherry like that. 
Anyway, wonder if they use shellac or something to get the amber color.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Lets compare and review a Wally331 and LN back saw*
> 
> Through wheeling and dealing and some horse trading, I wound up with a couple of nice back saws. As promised, a review and comparison.
> 
> ...


Fine review Don.
From looking I also love the handmade one the best.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Making room in the Shop*

Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Awesome, Don. I love the computer station…lots to drool over while waiting for a page to load from the www.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


That's the part of the room that pays for the rest Terry.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


No shortage of rust free planes there Don.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Don, could you tell me your theory on preventing rust? I'm in Boston and my shop is in my attached barn. From time to time I find rust forming on a plane, chisel or tool top. The tops aren't an issue because I can just scour them a bit and apply some wax or T9.

Do you feel that simply encasing them does a good job of protecting them? I can't be sure if the inflicted tools were left out or if that happened while in a drawer.

I'd think the the humidity would still find its way in. I've seen various solutions marketed but I've yet to do anything.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Let me guess: Now you have room in the shop for more planes? 

Nice layouts, Don. Those tools are lucky you found them.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Fantastic.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Don, I think that you might just have a slight addiction to planes. Wonderful displays, showcasing your
great selection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


No Smitty, that's not the plan, but then…......

Todd, my shop is unheated, so raining weather it can get bad. The planes in the house don't have an issue. In my shop I just try to keep them oiled, waxed and clean. Sawdust is a problem. It either has moister in it, or it attracts it. If it sits on the metal, it causes rust. My users are not as much of a problem, because I keep them cleaned and oiled.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Oh! Somehow I missed that you had relocated them. I thought you had simply built the cabinet. I gotcha.

Dude. That's an awful lot of planes! Are they all tuned?


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Great looking collection.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


First let me say that you are married to a saint of a women, don't believe that I could have so many displays of my planes in the house if I held a gun to her head.. So well done to the misses…. otherwise… WOW what a crap load of planes.. I thought I had it bad, man you make me feel like a piker when it comes to these things.. very well done sir very well done.. Papa


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Nice museum Don. I take it you'll be dusting them. LOL.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


So tell us the truth…. What'd you do with all of Mama's china that was in some of those cabinets?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


ahh, good question Joe,


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Don, don't look now but there is a strange man taking pictures of the back of your display! Can't be too careful out there with that museum of yours. Great collection.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Strange man for sure.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Looks good Don.
Now you can dream even by the computer.
I am almost back in the shop, so my planes are now going from the living room and back to the sawdust.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


That proves it. You need help and so do I.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Don - thx for sharing this over at he restoration thread! What a great collection of planes you have there sir!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Thank you Jake. Its am enjoyable pass time.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


Nice addition. What is the middle one?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making room in the Shop*
> 
> Shop was getting cluttered with planes and keeping them all rust free was taking to much time. Time to move them.


They look great.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*

Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/

.


















All water powered


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


Nice workshop they had there.. What is the machine in image 3 for? Newer seen anything like that before


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


That is a hand powered rotary planer.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Don. Love the HUGE bandsaw…cannot imagine changing the blade alone! LOL.


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


My dream shop!!!!
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


Don, do they still run the turbine, we saw one at Sturbridge and it was really impressive for being almost 200 years old.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


Don I can about smell it from here 

Jamie


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


Kevin. there was a water turbine running then machines, if that's what your referring to.

I've been to Sturbridge as well, but its been a few years.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


Awesome.

Thanks Don.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


That is what I was referring to Don. The one at Sturbrige whined like a turbocharged diesel when it got up to speed. Awesome. I need to get back to Hancock, probably in the next week or so. Going to Old Deerfield Friday to take a second look at their six board chest collection at the Flint .


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


It's not quiet by any stretch. It would be hard top work and listen to music without headphones.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


Love the bench in the first pic. Thanks for sharing


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


its hard to see, but I think this has a sliding deadman


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


Wow, what a collection of tools


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *A trip to the Hancock Shaker Village*
> 
> Many more pictures, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/hancock-shaker-village/
> 
> ...


^I think my fav part of that shop scene is what you DON'T see…shop vac, planer, jointer, folgers cans full of stuff, pegboard, cheapo Borg storage bins, plywood scraps,...Wow, these guys NEED to publish a woodworking calendar!

Even the lathe looks like work is required! And the hewn trees for wall studs…very manly!

What's the curvy parts hanging from the massive ceiling joists? Chair part templates?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*kitchen rehab*

Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.










I started the kitchen remodel yesterday. The idea, a larger kitchen from wasted space.

Day one was removing the T&G pine on the wall on the right , moving the wiring, and repaneling with shiplap Ash. The ash was sawn on my mill. its been air dried about 2 years and I planed and shiplaped it.

It all came from wind damaged trees behind my house.










Day 2 was removing the wall. Moving the stove wiring, redirecting some outlets and getting the pieces for the floor rough cut to length and stacked inside. Cut nails ordered.

Doors will be replaced with raised panel oak. Bought not built, although I wanted to build them, it would just add to much to the project.

A fake beam will cover the hole in in the ceiling (a box beam, not a foam beam). We almost used some hand hewn beams, but decided to use some oak to match the cabinets.

Flooring will be more shiplap ash with cut nails. (next weekend I hope)

A salvaged metal backsplash.. This hasn't been installed yet. Its just setting there to verify the design …. so to speak!










This may become an island.










and this will be beside the fridge.










A few other details to be worked out like the transition strip between the new and old floor. Maybe a 1" piece of bloodwood, maybe a 3" piece of rosewood. Its still under consideration.










The spot behind the stove was going to be ash, then oak, and now probably painted.

Thanks for looking and following along.

*Weekend #2*

A few changes. The wife decided she wanted oak flooring. Progress made. Not to many progress pictures. borrowed a manual flooring nailer. Thankfully my son showed up to help. The floor wouldn't have been completed if he hadn't.



















next up, the lighting, doors, the beam and trim.

Week end #3

Back splash complete. The story is it was salvaged from a hardware store in central NY. it fit perfect. The back piece was even the exact length.










Lights are changed.




























Thanks for following along.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Moving right along Don and looking good. Wanna see some pics of the floor install if at all possible. That ash is hard stuff isn't it?


----------



## skipmathews (May 2, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Great project! Love the wine cabinet! How do you plan to finish your ash paneling?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...





> Moving right along Don and looking good. Wanna see some pics of the floor install if at all possible. That ash is hard stuff isn t it?
> 
> - theoldfart


Yes the ash is hard. It can be splintery as well. I'll post some pictures as I go, including the floor. We originally planned to do more of the floor, but it wasn't worth the work. The floor in the kitchen/dining room is salvaged beech flooring (installed about 20-25 years ago). Its in good shape but matching it would have been impossible.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...





> Great project! Love the wine cabinet! How do you plan to finish your ash paneling?
> 
> - Skip Mathews


Thanks….The wife hasn't decided on a finish yet. She's thinking Danish oil.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


I helped a friend install some pre finished Hickory flooring and that was tough. Kept on bending the staples/nails and the warped stuff was murder getting it ti fit. Again, I really like how it's coming along.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Taking that wall out made a huge difference Don. Loving the shiplap.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Big project. Coming along nicely.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Keeping site clean w/ shop vac, love it. Drives me nuts working in clutter re: renovation activities. I love the look of what you're doing, Yoda.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. You are a machine; do the work of a crew. Always impressive Don.

Thanks for taking the time to bring us along.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


weekend #2 pictures added.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Great progress Don. I think the flooring looks a lot better running in the other direction. Makes the room look wider.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


thanks Andy. I forgot how much work hardwood strip flooring is. Add a little arthritis since the last time i did it and I've found a new friend in aspercreme!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Don, 600 mg ibuprofen can be your friend! Also like the Flea Market print.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


working on some "American Honey". Its working!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


;-) cheers big guy!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


One door done! Oak trim.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


And I might add looks good


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Nice! Projects seem so much quicker and easier when someone else is doing them. I am working on a kitchen rehab, and I feel like it has drug on forever and I haven't actually done anything in the kitchen itself yet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Shane's right, that is fast work, Don! And it looks great, where's the mess? Doesn't appear the kitchen had to skip a meal at all. Very nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Are you guys new? Don is a machine.

Huge improvement. It is turning out wonderfully.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


week end 3 complete. not as intense. 
Back splash in - check
lights in - check
more doors trimmed - check.

Largest task left, change one more interior door.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *kitchen rehab*
> 
> Shop time and rust hinting will be put on hold for a while!.
> 
> ...


Productive weekend Don. By my calculations, given your recent output, that door should take, oh, a 1/2 hour or so. Might as well do it now and get it over with.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*

i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.

it's been a learning experience and lot of fun for sure.

i didn't even know what a kiridashi was before, now i've made several. made from 1080 steel










this hunter was a xmas gift










and these two were great projects


















here are a few more here

the 2 x 72 in grinder was a great addition for far more than just knife making.

my heat treating technique is simple. hea wih his;










quench in canola oil










and of course, here is woodworking involved










thanks for looking


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing something that id love to do but that would start me on another tool binge that i cant afford money or space wise-lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


Those are very slick Don. What use is the nakiri shaped knife designed for?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...





> Those are very slick Don. What use is the nakiri shaped knife designed for?
> 
> - AnthonyReed


thanks. i've sold 2 for marking knives (they work very well) and one for cutting leather


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're having way too much fun there Don.

Way before I knew what a Kiridashi was, I wanted a marking knife with a curved handle that would nestle in the palm of my hand for when I want to make a heavy mark in wood (e.g. a knife wall). I searched high and low and the only one I could find was this one with a double bevel. I ideally wanted a left bevel only (since I'm lefthanded), but beggars can't be choosers, so I bought it. Having used it, I don't actually mind the double bevel. You only have to angle the knife slightly until the bevel facing the rule is vertical and you're good to go. The curved handle is excellent in my opinion as is the little divet for placing your first finger. Next time you make a Kiridashi, you might like to introduce these elements. I think you'll like them.

P.S - Don't pay any attention to the grind on this one. I'm in the middle of changing it to a Scandi grind.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


Grinding off the point like they've done is also a good idea to give it a bit of extra strength.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


Nice one Andy. I've got a left handed model in the oven being tempered now.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


I make them by the pair so there's a left and right handed bevel. 









Since the first pair^ I've started either clipping or rounding the tips just because they're just so very fragile. 









I have a coffee can forge but I can see a definite need to upgrade to one like your's Don. I don't do any smithing (at this point at least…) but do mine by stock removal and use the forge to harden. Anything much larger than these kiridashi are a pain in the rear to get heated evenly along the length. And I couldn't agree more, my 2×72 is beyond useful and sees action on almost every project I tackle


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


Very sexy Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy. What do you think of the knives?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


Honestly Kenny, I think they look great, particularly the top pair.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy. I've made 3 pair so far and they've all been sold or gifted (the first pair above was for the LJ Knife Swap a couple of years ago). But, I started a batch of 3 more pair last year and never finished them. I need to get them out and finish the grinding and harden them so I'll actually own a pair 

I like the idea of the finger notch on the spine of yours. I may try to incorporate that into one of the next pairs.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


The ammo box for a quench tank is brilliant Don.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *bladesmithing, yes I found another rabbit hole*
> 
> i started a series on my journey into bladesmihing here on timetesedtools if ou'd like o follow along.
> 
> ...


Sweet Don!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*

It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.

After reading Mads post (he always seems to have something inspirational) i decided to post some of the highlights here of my projects. Maybe some of you would like to follow along on my MY BLADESMITHING JOURNEY or my DIY Site

Knife 1 was a hunting knife I gave as a gift. I really did this one the hard way. I tend to learn by starting out doing things the hard way.









.

I gave this knife as a gift. It was instrumental in skinning a white tail who's antlers became part of the series You can see the knife in a future post, but here is a preview of the carving knife the antler became part of.
.










and Everyone needs a high carbon chef's knife This is one of several in the series.

.









.

Then there's the learning curve of knife names, we takle that as we go along, but here's Knife 55 Seax - Vine Filing-laminated scales

It was quite the learning experience


















.

The biggest challenge was the knife set... but boy did i learn a lot making those.
.









.

I'm not quit 2/3s of the way to the first 100 yet, so there will be more to come. A little bit of tennis elbow (no I don't play tennis, but a 2 pound hammer will do it too) will drive the next few to be strictly stock removal (or left handed hammering) but we'll see.

I hope you enjoy my journey and follow along, participate and most of all, have some fun.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


You've been busy. Will we see you on Forged in Fire anytime soon?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...





> You ve been busy. Will we see you on Forged in Fire anytime soon?
> 
> - Woodknack


very very unlikely.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm waiting for too Rick! ;-)

I envy you Don. I really do enjoy making knives. There's just too many things to do and too few hours already for my to really embrace it. I'll stick to stock removal blades here and there and live vicariously through you and the other guys who really embrace the craft! I've enjoyed following your progress on your site and IG. Keep it up!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


I can see why knife making could become an obsession, but I'll stick to wood:


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


The spine on the seax/vine filing is particularly gorgeous Yoda.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


Hi Don,
Lovely to see how you have advanced, really fine work you do and impressed how fast you run up that learning curve.
The 55 seax really shows all the skills you master now.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


thanks guys. Doing some leathering now.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


The leather part is also quite a joyful work, once we het the hang of it.









Here my own latest.
(I call it Devils knife, because it made all kinds of trouble before it came to life).








This was just a part of the troubles…
I'll make a blog about it, sooner or later.









Here a friction folder, these are fun also.

Enjoy.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


One for me, one for my son


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


They are super cool.
Lucky son.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


Friction folders are wicked  Nice work Don and you too mafe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


I haven't had much shop time lately but this weekend gave me a day. Finally finished this leuku.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


Here is the latest

https://www.diy.timetestedtools.net/leg-bone-muk-knife/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


Oh, that last one is so cool! Love it Don, excellent work!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


Really like the shape Don. The stamped initials are a cool touch too.

Learned about a muk knife today, thank you sir.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

donwilwol said:


> *My First 100 Knives (Wood Handles you know!)*
> 
> It's been a while since i posted a blog here. Most of my entry go to my own web site but i still enjoy this site a lot.. About a year or so ago I decided to make a couple knives as gifts. Well that started me down a rabbit hole i didn't expect. So soon after I decided to take knife making a little more seriously, I decided to track my progress and document what I learned along with my mistakes. I thought if there were mistakes to make and I made then others would likely make the same mistakes. So, that progression is documented in some reasonable order of my beginnings as a knife maker and bladesmith.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Don. Something you wrote a while back on your site turned me on to the muk knife. I did a little research and really came to like it. That one's fantastic!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Building the wood bow*

So here is a little project I'm working on. I posted a few teasers elsewhere and was asked for more detail.

I'm making s few bows and some arrows to go with them. (more on arrow making here, and here is another that may interest those who want to make dowels instead of arrows, or maybe both)

Some of the bows I've been finishing up I started back in the 80's or 90's but most of these I'm posting I've started from scratch.

First I bought some books to help. I can recommend all of these. You can get them here and here.










I set up a bow vise to attach to my bench



















This is the bow blanks cut. The first one will be ash with walnut backing and the second will be walnut with ash backing.










When making a bow you want the limbs to bend the same. To do that you make a tillering tree, more on that here.

I also made a jig for making my own bow strings. You can see that here.

This particular bow I'm working on will be ash with walnut backing with recurved tips.
here I'm bending the tips with a heat gun. I just received a steamer, so I'll be trying the two different ways (dry heat and steam) to see which I like better.



















The walnut glued and clamped. Everybody cross your fingers for me.










Cross your fingers because it's annoying when this happens. This one was made from red oak and was one I started in my earlier years.










I hunted this last season with this bow that I completed late last summer. The quiver on this one is made from an old pair of flip-flops.



















I have a few maple staves drying. I'm pretty sure I'll be glad for the steamer on these. I split down some more before I put them in the shop.










And here is the bow I'm currently shooting along with the converted quiver I fixed up for it. Sorry for the sideways images. I'm tired of flipping them 3 or 4 times to get them right. If someone has a trick, let me know.





































I've since replaced the blue string with natural colored artificial sinew so it looks a little better.

That's it for today. I'll post updates as I get them.

Enjoy!!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

donwilwol said:


> *Building the wood bow*
> 
> So here is a little project I'm working on. I posted a few teasers elsewhere and was asked for more detail.
> 
> ...





> I'm tired of flipping them 3 or 4 times to get them right. If someone has a trick, let me know.


I just rotate them the right direction on my phone, then crop a pixel or two off the bottom, and that seems to get them right.

Didn't know you were a bowyer, too. Fun!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Building the wood bow*
> 
> So here is a little project I'm working on. I posted a few teasers elsewhere and was asked for more detail.
> 
> ...


Wow Don, you have been busy. I like the idea of the bow vise. That would be useful for more than just bows. Looking forward to further installments.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Building the wood bow*
> 
> So here is a little project I'm working on. I posted a few teasers elsewhere and was asked for more detail.
> 
> ...


Hi Don,
I love to follow all your adventures, here also, always such a joy to see you working methods, you have this 'just go ahead' attetude, that I envy with great joy for you.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Building the wood bow*
> 
> So here is a little project I'm working on. I posted a few teasers elsewhere and was asked for more detail.
> 
> ...


I agree Mads. Don is a legend in my book and I'll fight anyone who says otherwise. )


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Building the wood bow*
> 
> So here is a little project I'm working on. I posted a few teasers elsewhere and was asked for more detail.
> 
> ...


Hah, thanks guys. I make a lot t of kindling.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Building the wood bow*
> 
> So here is a little project I'm working on. I posted a few teasers elsewhere and was asked for more detail.
> 
> ...


The get it Don(e) legend!
Big smile buddy. ;-)


----------

